# What does REALLY goes on in strip clubs??



## savannah

_A few years ago, when my husband still had single friends, he would end up going to strip clubs with them for their bachelor parties (mostly ones in Las Vegas)... even though it did not happen often I was always so angry that he would want to go... probably at the time, mainly because I had NO real idea ( still kinda don't) of what goes on in there... Now I am not as worried, mainly maybe because I come to realize it is for the most part "entertainment" for men. 

I know the basics, but wondering if anyone can shed further light into the REALITY of it... He told me the water down version I'm sure, so I would like to hear from anyone who has the R rated version? Just out of curiosity? :scratchhead:



_


----------



## Hope1964

That is going to depend entirely on the venue itself, as well as what the patron is willing to pay for.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

just remember the saying...
what happens in vegas stays in vegas.
there is a reason for that.
even vegas tourist commission used that phrase in commercials.


----------



## frustr8dhubby

Most of the ones I have ever been in. Not much. Even if you get a lap dance you usually arent allowed to touch them etc.

I was in one in Florida many years ago before my current wife. It was full nude and the dancer had to stand like 10 feet away..

But I have heard stories of some...


----------



## savannah

Yes, granted various venues vary.. however, from what I hear, the bigger, commercial clubs in Vegas seem to be a bit more "watchful" of what CAN and CAN'T happen.

I mean were talking about the average Joe coming in, not the mulri millionaire that can easily spend thousands in one night...

OK so from what H says... it was the "typical" stuff... the lap dance -- BUT he claimed they were NOT allowed to touch the girls? So I was told... truth being, I'm sure there is more to it...


----------



## YinPrincess

My brother and his best friend used to live in FL and the friend told me about a time he arranged to have sex with a stripper - and claims to have done so - but he is known for exaggerating. The only truth to that story I believe is my brother, who claims he was propositioned as well.

When I was younger and more adventurous, I went to a few strip clubs with friends. A lot of the time it actually wasn't what I thought it was - most women keep their bottoms on, if not more, you are not allowed to touch them, (they can touch you, however), and in between their sets they make their rounds, going to tables for friendly chit-chats and to give lap dances. I noticed, being a woman there, many of the girls are respectful and will actually ask if lap dances are okay - (even though I went with friends, not boyfriends).

I don't like strip clubs, and I wouldn't want my husband going, either... But the few I've been to aren't as raunchy as one's imagination would have you believe. In fact, sometimes it was saddening to realize these women are the products of sexual abuse, drug use and a life where they were raised to believe this is the extent of their capabilities. I never have met the proverbial stripper paying her way through college...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## savannah

from what friends tell me too.. they say it was business for those girls.. propsitioning for lap dances is how the money is made. It seems the more mid level clubs have a very strict no touch rule. 

However it is true, YOU can't touch BUT they can... I imagine they do, so YOU can ask for more lap dances!

I don't particularly like this, also because it is somewhat in poor taste that women are sought of in such a physical way.. However, isn't that truthfully how we are viewed by men anyhow? Difference is we are viewed fully clothed first??


----------



## Unhappy2011

savannah said:


> _A few years ago, when my husband still had single friends, he would end up going to strip clubs with them for their bachelor parties (mostly ones in Las Vegas)... even though it did not happen often I was always so angry that he would want to go... probably at the time, mainly because I had NO real idea ( still kinda don't) of what goes on in there... Now I am not as worried, mainly maybe because I come to realize it is for the most part "entertainment" for men.
> 
> I know the basics, but wondering if anyone can shed further light into the REALITY of it... He told me the water down version I'm sure, so I would like to hear from anyone who has the R rated version? Just out of curiosity? :scratchhead:
> 
> 
> 
> _


Well there are strippers who strip on a stage while dancing to music.

Some of them look good, some of them should put their clothes back on. Some of them are sexy, some of them look ridiculous.


The customers can then tip the girls on stage, or they can just sit and watch. Or look at their phone.


And the girls go around asking the guys if they want some company, which is their opening to sit down, schmooze the guy and try to get the guy to pay for a table dance. Which is what the strippers want. They will be all smiles and pleasantries til he has no more money.

And some strip clubs have VIP rooms where they try to gouge the guy for more money. And sometimes prostitution happens in them. Which seems really gross to me.

It's an all around seedy, shady business.

Despite any myth that strippers are poor innocent women who are victims of a male sex industry, strippers are hustlers some are even hookers.

Some are smart, opportunistic women making as much money as they can, and it's all business for them.

Some are low class or drug addicts.

Some are stripping to support their kid, because they got knocked up by some loser who can't support them. He probably drove her to work, with the baby in the car seat.

Some are poor, damaged girls who were probably molested alot when they were young and they don't know any better.


The guys who go in there. Some just go on random occasions for fun, like women go to male strip clubs.

Some go and hate it. 

Some go looking for sex.

Some go because they are addicted to it.


----------



## Mistys dad

Go to one. Bring a friend.

They don't bar women from entering.

Sit, watch, drink an overpriced, watered down drink, then leave.

The Devil you don't know always has more power.


----------



## In_The_Wind

Bunch of poor guys getting drunk and broke
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sigma1299

Sex in a strip club is like the loch Ness monster or the Yeti. I've always heard about it but I've never seen it.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Clear heels, dead eyes and desperation. Some of them are still human but it's getting hard to tell.


----------



## sillyk

It will depend on the place. Some places will have SOP (sex on premises) permits, while others do not.
In different areas there are different expectations of both workers and patrons. For example in South East Asia everything goes. 

The punters are usually under pressure to buy drinks, order dances, pay for this, shell out for that. Sex might well be a part of the bargain. If there is a policy with touching in the actual club you can always find a room nearby, the girls will know. I would not think that management would be too worried about what the workers do once thay step out. Some places will want a cut.
Just remember these places are there to make a buck, not for the men to develop, not for the girls to show off their intellect or beauty. The girls are ready to do a lot to earn the crust, so.... finish that sentence yourself.
Once again, the more expensive places will probably have more control, because at the end of the day nobody wants trouble with the law. 
I would recommend a book by english writer Stephen Leather which is called *surprise, surprise* " Private Dancer" to see the point of view of both the men and girls, it goes to show in a vivid detail as to who exploits who, and who the winners are. I'll ruin it for you now, and tell you that there are no winners.


----------



## frustr8dhubby

I was going to suggest the same thing. Go to one, take the mystery away. Heck, go with your husband. Usually the if a woman is with you the buzzards stay clear...

Personally I like the atmosphere of strip clubs if they are of the nicer variety. Good music, a bit of a sex charged atmosphere, and of course some scantily clad ladies. But then again, I am a total perv, so...


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

several guys from where i used to work in los angeles took a co-worker to a strip club for his birthday.
one of the dancers was told it was his birthday.
she called him up on stage and did a very provocative dance for him then laid him on the stage and sat on him and grinded him til he had a...ehem, happy ending with everyone there.


----------



## dubbizle

I am not sure what strip clubs you go to but all the ones I have been to,the woman dances, takes her clothes in two song, shows everything then it repeat using another dancer.You sit there and watch and get hassled by girls who want to give Lap dances because it where they make their money,the only lad dance I eve had the woman danced all over me[no touching] AND MY BUDDY PAID HER AT THE END i AM TO CHEAP.The women leave me alone when they see I am not buying so that stops that. It good for a cheap thrill and and I have nothing against . In the USA I don't know of any club that allow sex in it[SOP],those are swingers clubs.


----------



## okeydokie

havent been to one in over 20 years, never did much for me and i steered clear whenever possible. and alot depends on what state your in and whether or not the bar can serve alchohol. some states allow alchohol but not full nudity, and in those states are BYOB clubs that allows them to have full nudity


----------



## MrK

sigma1299 said:


> Sex in a strip club is like the loch Ness monster or the Yeti. I've always heard about it but I've never seen it.


:iagree: That.

You're all over the place Savannah. 

Remember. Tough Love!


----------



## CallaLily

Just out of curiosity, does he still go? You said he used to go a few years ago. Wasn't sure if he still went, or if that issue from years ago bothered you more than what is going on now.


----------



## southern wife

I met Michael Jordan in a Strip Club. Got to sit beside him and give him a hug. But at the end of the night, I saw what a rude POS he really is. He didn't leave any tips and was rude to the people that worked there.


----------



## savannah

CallaLily said:


> Just out of curiosity, does he still go? You said he used to go a few years ago. Wasn't sure if he still went, or if that issue from years ago bothered you more than what is going on now.


No he hasn't gone - NO MORE SINGLE FRIENDS

That would be the only reason he ever went. And it did bother me THEN a bit... just the thought of it I guess...

NOW... I'm afraid I either don't think it's much of a big deal OR it's just not my MAIN concern anymore due to our "issues".


----------



## Lordhavok

Been to several, its like alot of other people said, girls f**k you without f***ing you. Just spending money for a case of the blue balls. I've heard other guys talk about real action going on in the back. Those girls are making 500 to 1500 without doing much. Unless you can spend some serious cash, not going to get much out of them.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Solely depends on the Club.. me & my husband went to a Gentleman's club off & on or over a year & a half (this little WILD phase has past).... A number of women would go with their significant others ...which made me feel more comfortable . 

It was only AIR GRINDING...no touching allowed and if you did, you would be bounced out. I think only once did we see them taking a guy out. They stuck to their rules...which was good. 

Every woman got in free, and was allowed to go back with her husband, BF/ friend to view a lap dance, or she could get one herself....the strippers enjoyed talking to the women alot, I think the even preferred women if they had thier choice. We had alot of interesting conversations with some of them. 

Always a bouncer watching every move. Some of the dances could be done at the table for half the cost, up close and personal but they keep the bottoms on. 

My husbands flavor of porn has always been women dancing solo , so yes, he enjoyed this alot. I never worried about him falling in love with someone else. IN his youth, he never experienced any of this... I was happy to see him happy -as crazy as that sounds. He is a good man, it was not a concern of mine that he would fall for anyone...It in no way hurt us. It was always amusing to see the bachelors they took up there...they would take his belt off, callor him like a dog, 2 get on his back, while one leads him on the leash, spank him with the belt, then one of them would demonstate how to use the pole.. then it was his turn... oh this was priceless. Loved those nights. 

Before we went..my husband felt it would be a "dive" .. but he was pleasantly surprised ....and I was too. Me & my husband are not even the type who go to bars, so this was really out of our element big time, but still we enjoyed some of the memories. 

It was an experience we pretty much shared together, like most everything we do.


----------



## Cherry

Mistys dad said:


> They don't bar women from entering.


Careful if you have to use the restroom  

I went to one with my ex hubby in Florida years ago... It wasn't anything special. But I did have to use the restroom, and they didn't have a women's restroom, so I had to go into the stripper's dressing room to use it. 

I really wasn't impressed.


----------



## Beowulf

I haven't been to a strip club in about 5 years. I used to go more frequently when I was younger, yes even when I was married. Morrigan didn't have a problem with it at all. While I maintain that any person can cheat given the right circumstances she knows I would never touch any of those women. No way.

Anyway, last time I went me and a buddy took a couple of younger guys that had never been to one. While they sat there with their chins on the floor drooling out of the corners of their mouths my friend and I were watching the game on the big tv. I mean, this wasn't anything new to us and to be honest we both love our wives too much to even be interested in the dancers. Besides most guys have a clue and know the strippers are only interested in one part of a man...their wallet. So one of the strippers comes up to my friend and I and complains that we weren't paying her any attention while she danced. My friend politely said that we were watching the game. So she said "what are you both gay." My friend, as cool as a cucumber looked at her and said " Honey, you're paid to show men your birth canal and you are criticizing us? Here's a dollar, go shake it somewhere else."

Funniest line I've ever heard. She stormed off and we turned our attention back to the TV.

To answer your question, what goes on at a strip club is really entirely up to the man that enters it. If you're secure with your husband and he has half a brain you've got nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jeff74

Maybe it is because I have lived in NYC for so long but I cannot understand why anyone would go to a strip club for sex, etc. yes, you can find the place that does it but for the guy who really wants more "action" there are so many options that are much less expensive and are guaranteed to provide exactly what you would want. I would say more often than not hardly anything goes on at strip clubs but it all depends what is acceptable in your own relationship. But, since I don't have much experience with th strip club scene it is possible that I am wrong and that more goes on!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

My h went to one when he was single and they had couch dances which he paid for. I guess she laid on top of him but he couldn't touch her. I asked if he got an erection and he couldn't remember. Must have been exciting. At this point I'm guessing most of the strippers are 20 years younger than me and have no clue what to do sexually like a 40 year old does. They could shake it all night but when it comes down to it I bet most of them are pretty clueless like most 20 year old women are. I'm just not jealous of that. I've thought about going to a club with my h just to see what it's like. There's one close to here that has a room for couples and we've heard there's more action going on in there than in the VIP rooms, which is exciting but also scary. Not the place to run into someone you know!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sisters359

I like the reference to Loch Ness--because it actually ties into the rest of the descriptions.

IF there are no touching rules and lap dances, etc., can be performed openly, then why are there PRIVATE rooms?

Just sayin'.

I'd go to a few myself if you really want to know. Take a willing single man (yeah, like that will be hard to find!) and offer to buy him a "private dance" that you will watch. Your presence won't change anything, I'm sure, esp. if you suggest that you are "excited to see what happens." Report back here (not salacious details) about whether the "no touching rule" holds back in private, too.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

diwali123 said:


> My h went to one when he was single and they had couch dances which he paid for. I guess she laid on top of him but he couldn't touch her. I asked if he got an erection and he couldn't remember. Must have been exciting.


My husband got an erection the 1st 3 times he went and as crazy as this sounds to some..... I was absolutely TICKLED and thrilled about it...because I was so damn worried about his testosterone levels for a time ....feeling like he might need treatment (I was crying over this)......just the fact he didn't need any stimulation to get there ....was terribly reassuing to me. He was 45 at the time. So I knew his levels were indeed "adequate"... it was working JUST FINE !! Time to celebrate ! 

But after the 1st 3 times.... the rise was faltering.... the Newness, the EXCITMENT, the allure was wearing off..... I was accually a little bummed. I tell ya... we talk about it all. 



> *Beowulf said *: Anyway, last time I went me and a buddy took a couple of younger guys that had never been to one. While they sat there with their chins on the floor drooling out of the corners of their mouths my friend and I were watching the game on the big tv.


 It was always very very entertaining to see these younger guys come in, yep, their mouths were hanging on the floor, some of the Geekier ones would hold this HUGE wad of cash in their hands and you would see these strippers all swarming around them, they were in their glory. Eyes bulging out.. It truly is all about the $$$. 

I've been to see the Chippendales and I have been to this one Strip Club. I have far more enjoyed the Strip club...just watching the men's reactions, I also enjoyed the dancing. Heck, men are C A L M.... women are freaking crazy at those Chippendales things, screaming & everything else. I felt more out of place there!


----------



## elph

id like to chime in on this one because its just plain interesting.


ive been to many clubs, from the 5 dollar "cheap clubs" to the more expensive coporate style clubs in san francisco.

ive heard rumors that there are some girls that will proposition men there for "extras", and that actually happened to my friend once. he tried to bargain with her so that got shut down. it does happen, but i dont think its as prevalent as one would think, it really depends on the girls and the club.


i can tell you from experience, and at least the ones in SF, that the no touching rule is pretty standard. the women will follow and try to hustle for a few more dollars. lap dance prices can vary but its usually been 20 for one song clothed, 40 topless, 60 nude plus tip. you can wait for multi song specials, but were not talking full 4 minute songs here. its quite streamlined how they have it set up to maximize money earnings.
however that no touching rule is at the dancers discretion.some may let you touch a thigh, MAYbe even grab a boob. but not much more since they need to stay fresh for the rest of the night...


ive always looked at strippers much like waiters and waitresses. theyre there to make tips. theyll put up what ever act they need to to maximize it. ive also found that with that attitude and understanding that ive gotten some of the better experiences. and by experiences i mean just the employees being nicer and not trying to jip them. 


the standard experience revolves around two things. the stage and the lap dance.while the clubs may have other extras (shower room or something, which is just a modified stage) those are the basics. the stage, as youve seen in movies a dancer will go up for 1-3 songs and shake her money maker for tips. the more you put down, the more shell spend on your side of the stage. on occassion you can put the money in her cleavage or what ever, but nothing crazy. ive also been inclined to tip on basic personality. that is to say if they look like theyre not just deer in the headlights, and actually smiling.

on having women in the club. its actually encouraged. ive seen bachlorette parties there the bachorlette is actually brought up on stage and does a little dance too.ive seen wives and girlfriends there. i even took mine before. it was a fun harmless experience, but then again were pretty open minded. 
ive also been lucky enough that my wife has let me had "guys night out" when we go. i get to see other naked women with no fear of anything going on, she knows nothings gonna happen. and it satisfies what little need i have to see women who are not my wife naked.


as an aside, ill also say this.

my favorite dancers are the ones that are different from my wife. ive seen very curvy strippers and the typical bimbo strippers. tall and short, thin and voluptuous. real and fake. a lot of guys go for the fantasy, and that what it caters to. not me so much as i just like seeing naked women. 

but i will say this as well. there were a lot of beautiful women, and some above average, and some average looking ones. 

my favorites were never the ones that were the hottest looking, but the ones that were the most engaging, or had some of the more cheerful personalities. looks count, but personality makes up for ALOT.

that has nothing to do with strip clubs, just women in general, but looks only go so far. 


id also say that every woman should go, just for the experience, to calm their nerves, and maybe learn a thing or two...after all, what guy wouldnt love their own private dance from their personal stripper. even if your mans not a strip club person, it can be incredibly hot.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I would love love love it if my wife would go to one with me. Even better if she put out in a hotel after.


----------



## Beowulf

sisters359 said:


> I like the reference to Loch Ness--because it actually ties into the rest of the descriptions.
> 
> IF there are no touching rules and lap dances, etc., can be performed openly, then why are there PRIVATE rooms?
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> I'd go to a few myself if you really want to know. Take a willing single man (yeah, like that will be hard to find!) and offer to buy him a "private dance" that you will watch. Your presence won't change anything, I'm sure, esp. if you suggest that you are "excited to see what happens." Report back here (not salacious details) about whether the "no touching rule" holds back in private, too.


Never got a private room myself but from what a bouncer once told me they are just there to provide a place for VIP customers to get more attention. The girls on the main floor generally have to move around and work the tables. If a guy fancies a particular girl or girls he is told to get a private room and those girls can focus on just him and not have to work the room. Of course he pays for the room and usually champagne as well. This guy said the same rules applied in those rooms as the rest of the club. He was a friend of the guy I was with so really no reason to lie.


----------



## Beowulf

elph said:


> id like to chime in on this one because its just plain interesting.
> 
> 
> ive been to many clubs, from the 5 dollar "cheap clubs" to the more expensive coporate style clubs in san francisco.
> 
> ive heard rumors that there are some girls that will proposition men there for "extras", and that actually happened to my friend once. he tried to bargain with her so that got shut down. it does happen, but i dont think its as prevalent as one would think, it really depends on the girls and the club.
> 
> 
> i can tell you from experience, and at least the ones in SF, that the no touching rule is pretty standard. the women will follow and try to hustle for a few more dollars. lap dance prices can vary but its usually been 20 for one song clothed, 40 topless, 60 nude plus tip. you can wait for multi song specials, but were not talking full 4 minute songs here. its quite streamlined how they have it set up to maximize money earnings.
> however that no touching rule is at the dancers discretion.some may let you touch a thigh, MAYbe even grab a boob. but not much more since they need to stay fresh for the rest of the night...
> 
> 
> ive always looked at strippers much like waiters and waitresses. theyre there to make tips. theyll put up what ever act they need to to maximize it. ive also found that with that attitude and understanding that ive gotten some of the better experiences. and by experiences i mean just the employees being nicer and not trying to jip them.
> 
> 
> the standard experience revolves around two things. the stage and the lap dance.while the clubs may have other extras (shower room or something, which is just a modified stage) those are the basics. the stage, as youve seen in movies a dancer will go up for 1-3 songs and shake her money maker for tips. the more you put down, the more shell spend on your side of the stage. on occassion you can put the money in her cleavage or what ever, but nothing crazy. ive also been inclined to tip on basic personality. that is to say if they look like theyre not just deer in the headlights, and actually smiling.
> 
> on having women in the club. its actually encouraged. ive seen bachlorette parties there the bachorlette is actually brought up on stage and does a little dance too.ive seen wives and girlfriends there. i even took mine before. it was a fun harmless experience, but then again were pretty open minded.
> ive also been lucky enough that my wife has let me had "guys night out" when we go. i get to see other naked women with no fear of anything going on, she knows nothings gonna happen. and it satisfies what little need i have to see women who are not my wife naked.
> 
> 
> as an aside, ill also say this.
> 
> my favorite dancers are the ones that are different from my wife. ive seen very curvy strippers and the typical bimbo strippers. tall and short, thin and voluptuous. real and fake. a lot of guys go for the fantasy, and that what it caters to. not me so much as i just like seeing naked women.
> 
> but i will say this as well. there were a lot of beautiful women, and some above average, and some average looking ones.
> 
> my favorites were never the ones that were the hottest looking, but the ones that were the most engaging, or had some of the more cheerful personalities. looks count, but personality makes up for ALOT.
> 
> that has nothing to do with strip clubs, just women in general, but looks only go so far.
> 
> 
> id also say that every woman should go, just for the experience, to calm their nerves, and maybe learn a thing or two...after all, what guy wouldnt love their own private dance from their personal stripper. even if your mans not a strip club person, it can be incredibly hot.


Excellent rundown. I agree. Women should go to see what its like. I think they would be surprised how little there is to worry about. And I agree they could learn something. Not so much how to strip for their husbands. They can learn that with all the self help DVDs out there. But they can certainly learn how to "work men." These girls are damned good at that. I doubt any of these husband's would fall asleep watching Magnum PI reruns if their wives worked them like those girls.


----------



## Tall Average Guy

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> It baffles me that women would even consider strip clubs as harmless, but consider porn off limits.
> I am still convinced most men go far beyond what they claim on here and touch, possibly ejaculate from the "air" grinding", or get BJ's.


What makes you say that?


----------



## Hope1964

If strip clubs are the innocent attractions most men say they are, then why do guys go to them instead of a sports bar with their buddies? Why do they exist? To titillate men is why they exist. And women I suppose. Same as porn.


----------



## Hope1964

Computer porn is not abstract. There's chat windows popping in your face every two seconds, flashing penises and boobs, links to sex hook up sites, all kinds of stuff. Just a click away.

That's why hubby and I keep it to magazines and movies.

So when we're talking about porn, people should explain whether they're talking about internet porn or non internet porn.

If men are to be believed, all they do at strip clubs most of the time is look, like all they do with porn is look. They aren't allowed to touch. They aren't allowed to whack off while they sit there. But yes, I agree it's worse than porn because it's live.


----------



## FrankKissel

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Porn is one thing. I actually _don't_ understand why porn is a problem for women.
> I watch it, I love it, it's abstract. It's a movie, it's two-dimensional, there's no interaction. It's more than titillation, it's entertainment for a specific purpose.
> 
> Strip clubs have all the interaction that are highly problematic. Women accept what goes on in a strip club on a Saturday night what they would break a relationship off for if it happened on a regular Monday morning with any non-professional female.


Because they're not analogous situations.
A guy getting a lap dance is not engaging in a sexual relationship. It's a business transaction, especially for the stripper. That's the "interaction." Strippers aren't there to hook up with married men. They're there to take their money.

As for BJs and ejaculation, I haven't experienced many strip clubs, but I've seen nothing approaching either in the few I've been to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrankKissel

Hope1964 said:


> If strip clubs are the innocent attractions most men say they are, then why do guys go to them instead of a sports bar with their buddies? Why do they exist? To titillate men is why they exist. And women I suppose. Same as porn.


Yes, they exist to titillate men.
You say that as if it's a bad thing.
Romance novels exist to titillate women. I've yet to see multiple threads from the men here condemning them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrankKissel

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Like prostitution?! Please, people have used that excuse for centuries. As long as it's a business transaction, it's all good. Pfff.
> 
> 
> 
> And as for the "It's not sexual" part of your reply? Would you have a male stripper dance for you like that? No? Then it's sexual. Simple as that.


Thanks for twisting my words. I didn't say it wasn't sexual. I said there was no sexual relationship.
Hard to have a serious discussion that way, you know?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 381917

Everything goes on in strip clubs. Everything. I have quite a few family members who've worked in them, and a few who still do, and yeah, if you had the money, and this is key (some of their prices might be really high, others might be pretty dang low,) you could get many, probably most strippers to do anything you wanted them to do. Just put it this way...most of the strippers/ex-strippers I know do not let their men go to strip clubs.


----------



## FrankKissel

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Romance novel <-----> real, live naked woman
> hmmm, why are these just not congruent?
> 
> 
> I read "A Farewell To Arms" and enjoyed their pillow talks, is that a problem, too?


Neither is a problem, far as I'm concerned. Just pointing out that women have means of titillation as well (one that takes in well over $1 billion a year, mind you).
I just hope you guys are doing your best to shame those women for seeking titillation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964

So at what point does titillation become more than just titillation? We could argue that all day, but we're never going to agree. A woman grinding on my husband after he's paid her to do so is NOT ok with me. Him reading erotica to me or watching porn on TV while he screws me is.

Strip clubs are worse to me than non internet porn because they're live. Thankfully my hubby agrees with me so it isn't an issue for us. If you as a guy think strip clubs are OK then find a wife who agrees. If you as a woman think they aren't ok then find a hubby like mine who agrees. The sides are just too far apart here to ever meet, as all the strip club threads on here can attest to.

I think I will copy this post somewhere so I don't have to type it all out again the next time this comes up.


----------



## 381917

FrankKissel said:


> Neither is a problem, far as I'm concerned. Just pointing out that women have means of titillation as well (one that takes in well over $1 billion a year, mind you).
> I just hope you guys are doing your best to shame those women for seeking titillation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well that means of titillation doesn't involve real people (romance novels, right?) That makes a difference.


----------



## FrankKissel

381917 said:


> Well that means of titillation doesn't involve real people (romance novels, right?) That makes a difference.


Not really. They're both just fantasy. The average guy has about as much chance getting laid in a strip club as the average woman does of having her novel's hero come to life and do her on the living on sofa.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 381917

FrankKissel said:


> Not really. They're both just fantasy. The average guy has about as much chance getting laid in a strip club as the average woman does of having her novel's hero come to life and do her on the living on sofa.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But the novel's hero is not a real person. The stripper being paid to titillate is.


----------



## LaxUF

Well... Considering prostitution is legal in NV I would imagine ANYTHING could happen for the right $.... I've only been to one very nice "gentleman's club" years ago w/ some guy friends. The dancers were unbelievably perfect, not a single flaw anywhere to be seen. Embarassingly a few of the female patrons hit on me & tried to buy lap dances for me. My buddies laughed their behinds off that I was the one getting attention, not them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

Hope1964 said:


> If strip clubs are the innocent attractions most men say they are, then why do guys go to them instead of a sports bar with their buddies? Why do they exist? To titillate men is why they exist. And women I suppose. Same as porn.


I enjoy sports bars. That is where I prefer to go. 

Many of my colleagues will come to my town and want to go to a Gentlemen's club. They are on a trip and want to let loose. They drop like $500 each there in the VIP room. 

I do enjoy veiwing good looking women dance semi-nude. I do not like to interact with these particular women. I don't enjoy being hustled. My boundary is look but don't touch. The ladies will come by and try to cuddle up with the guys. Wiggle around a bit and try to talk them in the VIP room where the real money is made.

One guy was telling me the other day that he was ready to "settle up". He had $200 on him and she told him he owed her $450. He had to visit the ATM. I did not ask what was on his tab.

If a husband and wife are ok with it then cool. But I am not so sure ALL of the guys going tell their wives.

I enjoyed strip clubs before I was married as a young sailor. Of curse I commonly stood shore patrol duty in the hooker bars. I think I lost all allure of the "sex industry" back then. Now I pretty much hate them.

In many ways the strip clubs are safer than other places. Strip clubs are contrived for the male patrons. Male strippers are much more interactive with the female audience.

Private strip shows are often shows with prostituion services whether they are female or male. The clubs are very tame as compared to "private partys".


----------



## Entropy3000

Hope1964 said:


> So at what point does titillation become more than just titillation? We could argue that all day, but we're never going to agree. *A woman grinding on my husband after he's paid her to do so is NOT ok with me. Him reading erotica to me or watching porn on TV while he screws me is.*
> 
> Strip clubs are worse to me than non internet porn because they're live. Thankfully my hubby agrees with me so it isn't an issue for us. If you as a guy think strip clubs are OK then find a wife who agrees. If you as a woman think they aren't ok then find a hubby like mine who agrees. The sides are just too far apart here to ever meet, as all the strip club threads on here can attest to.
> 
> I think I will copy this post somewhere so I don't have to type it all out again the next time this comes up.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

You are dead on.


----------



## Mistys dad

*I suppose all the men on here who assure they're faithful don't even think that getting the occasional BJ at a strip club is infidelity, then. How sad.* 



AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Explain to me then how far male fidelity and honesty goes in a marriage. As far as the strip club, I suppose.
> I would love to be wrong in this, but like I said earlier, the sudden silence is deafening.


Yes you are wrong.

You take a position that all men here are unfaithful, dishonest, and don't believe a blowjob is cheating.

I could explain to you what faithful means to me. 
I could explain to you what my marriage vows mean to me.
I could explain to you what honesty and openness in my marriage means to me.

But you won't believe it. You would rather hurl the insults than try and understand.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar

I haven't been in a strip club in over a decade. But when I went, it was usually because I was horribly lonely. I went because at the time I felt it was the only way I could get a mostly naked woman to pay attention to me. I'm sure most cases weren't as extreme as mine was, but I believe that that feeling of desirability by an attractive woman is an element of why most men go to strip clubs. It can be a huge ego boost. In the ones I went to, if a dancer thought she could get an extra $20 or just wanted to take a break, she would sit with me for 20 minutes, just chatting. Having a pretty girl talk to me was a big enough thrill. But to have her naked... Yeah, that was worth an extra $20.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Explain to me then how far male fidelity and honesty goes in a marriage. As far as the strip club, I suppose.
> I would love to be wrong in this, but like I said earlier, the sudden silence is deafening.


I can speak for myself. I do not like strip clubs.

A couple of years back I was talking to my wife about some possible plans for my trip. I explained to her what might go down. Which was that it was possible one evening that the group would be headed for a Gentlemen's club after dinner and drinks. I matter of factly told her, I dd not feel comfortable going and that I would bow out the best I could. Take a taxi back to the hotel. In no way was I even going to suggest to her that I wanted to go. But she surpised me.

She told me that it was not right for me to bow out but that she trusted me to go and not cross any boundaries. That made me feel profoundly good. Not to go but that my wife trusted me in that situation. She is not ok with lap dances. Even if she was my personal boundaries do not allow for it.

In my case it is less about peer pressure and more about hardball business politics. I do not want to sacrifice integrity for a promotion. So this calls for very firm boundaries.

All in all I bow out when it is reasonable to do so. So I guess I could make a show of it and wait in the car all night or go in, have some drinks, watch the dancers and feel awkward.

Keep in mind I view women clubbing with other men a lot more dangerous and unfaithful than a strip club.

Tell me a bachelorette party is less wild than a bachelor party ... these days.

So if I were as cynical I guess female fidelity goes as far as the nearest dance club or bar. I do not in anyway think in those terms. That is very jaded to me.


----------



## diwali123

I don't get how paying someone to pretend to like you is an ego boost? It's not like they give a crap about who they talk to as long as there's money involved. So weird.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## elph

I understand horses and hope your aversion to strip clubs...and thats alright, to each their own. 

but your making a lot of genreralizations about men and the why they go there and for what and what goes on.

ive been to many, for bachlor parties or guys night out. and each time NOT ONCE have i ever thought of doing anything with a stripper. NOT ONCE. not even when i was a horny 19 year old with money to burn.

but then again i understand why im their and why they are there.

as a matter of fact ive a had a few friends work as strippers, one at the famous lusty lady in san fran.

and she told me that being a stipper is no different than being a waitress, its just the goods that are different. thats where i got my point of view. and i used to wait tables so the analogy is quite close. 

doind what they do for tips is not prostitiution no more than serving you an ice T for a few bucks. its provididng a service. one is food, the other is visual stimulation. yes you could get similar to porn or a magazine, but wheres the fun in that. 

and why go there as opposed to a sports bar? because boobs are awesome!!!!


seriously, they are. id rather watch a nice booty than a ball game anyday of the week. 

that may make me a perv, and thats fine. why should i hide what i like, just like why should you hide what you dont like.


and dont kid yourself. 

a person can cheat at a strip club just as esily as he can at work or his local starbucks. 

ITS WITHIN THE MAN TO BREAK BOUNDRIES TO CHEAT, NOT THE LOCATION WHERE HES AT.

read that again.

if hes going to cheat, hes going to cheat no matter what.

i am lucky that my wife trusts me, and shes been with me in that scenario and knows how harmless they are and that she has no fear of me doing anything.


forget the fact that she cheated on me with a coworker...not a stripper in sight, but she cheated.


if yo dont like them, thats cool. if you dont wnat your man going there, thats cool too. its not for everyone. explain why. and let him make his own decision. because if you deny him, he'll want to go more than you can imagine. 




but seriously. the better strip clubs are harmless. except for the big guy at the door. you dont want him in your face.


----------



## Beowulf

Hope1964 said:


> If strip clubs are the innocent attractions most men say they are, then why do guys go to them instead of a sports bar with their buddies? Why do they exist? To titillate men is why they exist. And women I suppose. Same as porn.


You know its interesting. I have been to strip clubs and often ask myself the same question. I really do not find it interesting at all. When I was younger and hadn't seen as much of the world maybe it was interesting to see women live and naked. But after I grew up I realized okay they are naked. So?

I really think that most men who frequent strip clubs are the ones that aren't in relationships and need a little live stimulation. I suppose its also a place for bachelor parties and the like. I honestly don't think that married men tend grace strip clubs very often. Frankly, I'd rather go to a sporting event.


----------



## Beowulf

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Explain to me then how far male fidelity and honesty go in a marriage.
> 
> *In my marriage. To the end of the earth and to the end of time. That far enough for you?*
> 
> As far as the nearest strip club, I suppose.
> I would love to be wrong in this, but like I said earlier, the sudden silence is deafening.
> 
> *I don't hear silence at all. I hear people giving their honest opinions. You do not have to like them or agree with them. Why are you so hostile? :scratchhead:*


----------



## Beowulf

diwali123 said:


> I don't get how paying someone to pretend to like you is an ego boost? It's not like they give a crap about who they talk to as long as there's money involved. So weird.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I don't understand the ego boost thing but I have heard that. I suppose its where you are in your life. I really feel for people who are so desperate that they have to go to that extreme for human companionship. I wish there was more outreach for our lonely and depressed brothers and sisters. Yes I went there.


----------



## Beowulf

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> Am I being hostile? I didn't think so, and like I said, I am truly sorry if I was. I certainly didn't mean to put anyone down.


Your posts just seemed very angry. You seemed to be hurting. If so, I am sorry and send you positive thoughts. Heck, I send you positive thoughts anyway.


----------



## SoWhat

Plenty of sex happens in strip clubs, though it depends on the club, locale, and all that.

It's the exception, not the norm for sure, but my research indicates that it's been on the uptick since the economic downturn.


----------



## Beowulf

Hope1964 said:


> So at what point does titillation become more than just titillation? We could argue that all day, but we're never going to agree. A woman grinding on my husband after he's paid her to do so is NOT ok with me. Him reading erotica to me or watching porn on TV while he screws me is.
> 
> Strip clubs are worse to me than non internet porn because they're live. Thankfully my hubby agrees with me so it isn't an issue for us. If you as a guy think strip clubs are OK then find a wife who agrees. If you as a woman think they aren't ok then find a hubby like mine who agrees. The sides are just too far apart here to ever meet, as all the strip club threads on here can attest to.
> 
> I think I will copy this post somewhere so I don't have to type it all out again the next time this comes up.


I actually think its a matter of boundaries and trust. Morrigan knows I would never lower my boundaries in a strip club (or anywhere else for that matter). I really never drank much when I went. I would never even take the slightest chance of compromising my judgement. Frankly the drinks were overpriced and watered down anyway. I really don't do internet porn either. I know in my case the only reason I even agreed to go to a strip club was because it was with other guys and it was a male bonding thing. At least when I was younger. Not much male bonding occurs in internet porn. At least none I want to be a part of. I just don't have much use for either indulgences to be honest.


----------



## Entropy3000

diwali123 said:


> I don't get how paying someone to pretend to like you is an ego boost? It's not like they give a crap about who they talk to as long as there's money involved. So weird.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't get it either. It is a total turnoff to me.


----------



## Entropy3000

elph said:


> I understand horses and hope your aversion to strip clubs...and thats alright, to each their own.
> 
> but your making a lot of genreralizations about men and the why they go there and for what and what goes on.
> 
> ive been to many, for bachlor parties or guys night out. and each time NOT ONCE have i ever thought of doing anything with a stripper. NOT ONCE. not even when i was a horny 19 year old with money to burn.
> 
> but then again i understand why im their and why they are there.
> 
> as a matter of fact ive a had a few friends work as strippers, one at the famous lusty lady in san fran.
> 
> and she told me that being a stipper is no different than being a waitress, its just the goods that are different. thats where i got my point of view. and i used to wait tables so the analogy is quite close.
> 
> doind what they do for tips is not prostitiution no more than serving you an ice T for a few bucks. its provididng a service. one is food, the other is visual stimulation. yes you could get similar to porn or a magazine, but wheres the fun in that.
> 
> and why go there as opposed to a sports bar? because boobs are awesome!!!!
> 
> 
> seriously, they are. id rather watch a nice booty than a ball game anyday of the week.
> 
> that may make me a perv, and thats fine. why should i hide what i like, just like why should you hide what you dont like.
> 
> 
> and dont kid yourself.
> 
> a person can cheat at a strip club just as esily as he can at work or his local starbucks.
> 
> ITS WITHIN THE MAN TO BREAK BOUNDRIES TO CHEAT, NOT THE LOCATION WHERE HES AT.
> 
> read that again.
> 
> if hes going to cheat, hes going to cheat no matter what.
> 
> i am lucky that my wife trusts me, and shes been with me in that scenario and knows how harmless they are and that she has no fear of me doing anything.
> 
> 
> forget the fact that she cheated on me with a coworker...not a stripper in sight, but she cheated.
> 
> 
> if yo dont like them, thats cool. if you dont wnat your man going there, thats cool too. its not for everyone. explain why. and let him make his own decision. because if you deny him, he'll want to go more than you can imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously. the better strip clubs are harmless. except for the big guy at the door. you dont want him in your face.


This is the same argument the ladies who go out dancing at the clubs say. If they wanted to cheat they could cheat at starbucks. Venue does matter. The situation and circumstance does matter. All you are saying is that you have a resistance to it. Fine.
But it is not the same tempation as at starbucks. That is disengenuous at best.

I mean you may not cheat if thrown in bed with three naked hotties. Good for you. But that is a bigger temptations at least than my local starbucks.

The better clubs have a bigger risk than some but they are just better at the game. When we say no sex what do we mean? No penetration? Or are you including grinding to climax, handjobs and BJs and so on.

That said I agree I have boundaries I will not cross. So I get that. But a Gentlemen's club is not the same as a sports bar.


----------



## elph

No a sports bar and a stip club aren't the same. Thank god. I like the entertainment at the strip club better. 

When I've gone to the nudie bar, I go with a bunch of married guys. We enjoy the view for sure. And we've talked about what it scenarios. And none of us would cheat. 

Why? Because were happy and satisfied at home. And the risk isn't worth it. 

Sure the fact that the place is set up in a sexual tho cheesy way is one thing. And sure the women are already naked. But that doesn't mean anything is automatic. 

And why pay to cheat. That's kinda lame. If that's the case, your man was gonna cheat anyway. 

As for what constitutes cheating. Well there's a whole section for that on TAM. But physical intimate contact from kissing, handy j's bj's etc would be considered cheating in my book. I don't think lap dances are cheating. You may and that's up to you. But as erotic as they can be they also seem kinda clinical to me. I'm lucky that my wife agreed with me on that one. And for the record if we went again and SHE got a lap dance. I wouldn't consider that cheating. It'd actually be kinda hot. 

And if a guy climaxes from a strippers bump and grind. Well to me that's just seems problematic for a whole host of other reasons. 


I do wonder what happens at a woman's strip club. I doubt it's the kinda stuff you see on dancingbear tho. But I could be wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT

Hope1964 said:


> If strip clubs are the innocent attractions most men say they are, then why do guys go to them instead of a sports bar with their buddies? Why do they exist? To titillate men is why they exist. And women I suppose. Same as porn.


Myself and the guys I knew when I was into the bar scene would 8-9 times out of 10 go to a sports bar or a club with live music rather than a strip joint.And you just suppose they exist for women as well?Let me tell you that where I live in Toronto,women patrons are a mainstay for a lot of strip clubs.In clubs where there are separate venues for both men and women,I'm sure the female customers outnumber males by at least a 3-1 ratio and believe me they are louder and more touchy-feely than most of the men I've ever seen.Just sayin'.


----------



## Entropy3000

elph said:


> No a sports bar and a stip club aren't the same. Thank god. I like the entertainment at the strip club better.
> 
> When I've gone to the nudie bar, I go with a bunch of married guys. We enjoy the view for sure. And we've talked about what it scenarios. And none of us would cheat.
> 
> Why? Because were happy and satisfied at home. And the risk isn't worth it.
> 
> Sure the fact that the place is set up in a sexual tho cheesy way is one thing. And sure the women are already naked. But that doesn't mean anything is automatic.
> 
> And why pay to cheat. That's kinda lame. If that's the case, your man was gonna cheat anyway.
> 
> As for what constitutes cheating. Well there's a whole section for that on TAM. But physical intimate contact from kissing, handy j's bj's etc would be considered cheating in my book. I don't think lap dances are cheating. You may and that's up to you. But as erotic as they can be they also seem kinda clinical to me. I'm lucky that my wife agreed with me on that one. And for the record if we went again and SHE got a lap dance. I wouldn't consider that cheating. It'd actually be kinda hot.
> 
> And if a guy climaxes from a strippers bump and grind. Well to me that's just seems problematic for a whole host of other reasons.
> 
> 
> I do wonder what happens at a woman's strip club. I doubt it's the kinda stuff you see on dancingbear tho. But I could be wrong.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes I see lap dances as cheating for me. That is a personal thing. That said I think a lap dance is much the same as grinding on the dance floor and many folks think that is just fine. So if a guys wife can be out clubbing and dancing that way with other men I would say the husband should be able to have his time in the VIP room.

Dancingbear is a porn site but I undertand some of that happens in some private parties. Not a party I would want my wife joining in on. The Thunder Down Under kind of show is fairly tame. The thing is women get way more wild and raunchy than the guys do. Men are more cool aboutthe whole thing in general. Part of this is that men have to be careful about touching where as the male strippers are trying to get the women to touch them. The lotion in the woman's hands and rubbing of that lotion on the chest abs and below in not uncommon. So thatis a tad different. I have no idea how common the HJs and BJs are. It only takes one chick out of the crowd to take it to that level. Maybe even a plant to loosen the women up.


----------



## that_girl

Grinding on other people when you're married isn't cheating?

Wow.


----------



## elph

that_girl said:


> Grinding on other people when you're married isn't cheating?
> 
> Wow.


thats an idividual thing, 

but for us, no. 

we see it as entertainment. nothing more. not there to get off on it, but the dancer is putting on a show. and that show is her usisng her sexuality, sensuality and eroticism. 




ill put this another way.

we once played a drinking game. anther wife pulled a card, and the ladies had to come up with a dare or something. (we were drunk so i dont remember the game specifics) anyway, she ended up giving a 1 min "lap dance" to the other 3 husbands there. it was fun and funny. and none of us were cheating. 

now if for you, its a deal breaker, then express that to you man. but not everybody sees it the same way.

a strip club is enterainment. thats all. when you go there, you not obligated to get a lap dance, or sit next to the stage. heck, your not obligated to tip, but it is like common courtesy. they are entertainment venues.



now the "strip clubs" in thailand...whole nother story. and those i wouldnt go near.


----------



## Stonewall

Been to a tity bar once or twice in my life and don't remember anything going on other than dancing and striping.

My wife wants to take me to one sometime in the near future. Her idea not mine. I told her I thought it would be fun for me to see her get a lap dance. I'll post about it if we ever get around to it.


----------



## YinPrincess

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> she called him up on stage and did a very provocative dance for him then laid him on the stage and sat on him and grinded him til he had a...ehem, happy ending with everyone there.


This would freak me out! I have to say, I'm glad my hubby isn't interested in strip clubs.

Once, when we were just friends, I tried to get him to take me to one, and he said, "pfffft, what a waste of money!"

LoL I gotta admit. It was a great answer! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trey69

Strip clubs never did much for me. Maybe when I was about 21-22 and single. The last time I went was years ago with a buddy of mine before I married, the only thing I can say is, I felt sorry for the girls that worked there, other than that it did nothing for me.


----------



## cabin fever

I've been to a few. They are ok. Maybe once every 1-2 years I go, and then remember why I don't go very often. 

Everytime I go I see either anorexic, or slightly overweight non attractive girls dancing. On the few occasions I have seen an attractive dance, she is either way to full of herself (huge turn off) or every guy in the place is trying to get to her, and I don't feel like watching a **** fight. 

I see extremely needy (for $$$) girls annoying the hell outta me for private dances, and I tend to end up avoiding them like the plague. 

Drinks are usually stupid exspensive. Lap dances, are a phucking joke! I've never heard of any of the dancers offering more then a dance. In all my experiences they are after $$$ plain and simple. the quicker they get your $$$ the quicker they leave, and find the next sucker.

The only good thing is by the end of the night when I ready to go home to my wife (who is more often then not, way hotter) I am ready to tear her apart!  But I also don't need strippers for that either. I am always ready to tear my wife apart, i usually have a hard time keeping my hands off her. :smthumbup:

When my wife and i first started dating she really didn't have an issue with it (again, I didn't go very often, and always told her) the last time I went she seemed upset over it. I havn't been to one since. 

On NYE my wife had a little to much to drink and gave me my own private dance, and it was WAY better then anything I have ever paid for, and I got to touch the goods!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

elph said:


> ive been to many, for bachlor parties or guys night out. *and each time NOT ONCE have i ever thought of doing anything with a stripper*. NOT ONCE. not even when i was a horny 19 year old with money to burn.
> 
> but then again i understand why im their and why they are there.


My husband is also like this, I doubt many would believe it -because so many are convinced it is not possible....I asked him a few times if he has EVER thought of his favorite stripper , having sex with her, or while he was making love to me. He knows he can tell me ANYTHING, and I do mean ANYTHING....I personally don't have a problem with a little fantasy...and he swears NEVER, on the life of our children even....it is only about me. I told him I was not "that good". So he has no reason to lie ...to save face. 

Everyone talks about going to a Sports Bar, we don't even know what that is, my husband hates sports, so do I. I've never had a beer, neither of us has ever walked into a bar and got drunk in our entire lives. He likes women dancing.... is it such a crime to get a little thrill ? Obviously to many. 

Personally I am overjoyed my husband prefers some erotica over sports.... You couldn't even pay us to go to a Football game or Hockey or anything, we would be bored out of our minds. He hates to even be around a bunch of men going on about that stuff, he has nothing to contribute to the conversation. 

I want to say something here..... We all speak out of our own experiences ....believe me, I am very capable of being a "jealous" woman... if I even thought for a minute my husband was crossing some line *IN HIS HEART *for another...that he was getting addicted, that he needed this type of stimulation to be with me....do you think I would be fool enough to allow us to keep going there ?? I may be many things, but when it comes to love, I am pretty demanding of being treated right. 

The 2nd time we went (always with a little group of friends)... we did have a little talk the next day...... I felt a little "slighted"... one thing we do is talk...even the littlest thing.... we sat on our swing outside & explored every thought of how this could be bad, unhealthy, how does he feel...how did I feel...we dug deep.... I was being sensitive the night before...he felt we'd likely never go back & he was "taking it all in" (his words)...he never lied to me about his enjoying the scenery and I wouldn't have wanted him too. 

I just wanted him to sit a little closer to me, touch my arm, talk a little more (he is not the biggest talker around), we had our friends there too... He was very willing to never go back again...saying he didn't want to do ANYTHING to hurt me...It was me who wanted to go again, so he could make it up to me.... I enjoy seeing him enjoy himself, he deserves it -he is the best of men. We sat closer, he talked to me a little more , like I was on his arm.. It was all good. The strippers would comment how they liked to see married couples come in. 

My husand has never been to a Bachelor party in his life, 90% of our friends are too conservative, he never got to experience any of these things in his youth like most younger men.... I was rather prudish back then & would have likely taken his balls off. I even equated Strippers as near Prositutes.... I knew nothing of that world -nor did I want to know. I hate to even admit this... but if I heard on the news that a stripper got raped... in my head.. I felt she "deserved it"...... I had no care for such people, they were the ruination of every man, scum of the earth, I felt I was "better" somehow. 

It was accually a learning experience for me... to walk into a place like that.. and get to KNOW, sit & listen to some of these young women....their hopes, their dreams, some really took the time & opened up to us. Considering my prudish past ...it was good for ME to see these girls as real people somehow, with real lives, and real emotions... I was ashamed of myself for the way I used to think.... I needed to see the human side as well. Most of those girls were in College, just wanting to pay their schooling off. One was 38, she was a School Teacher -very intelligent -I was blown away about how articulate she was -who was putting her son through college. A friend of ours started dating her. ONe was in the middle of a divorce, she had 3 kids, this gave her $$ to get away from her bad husband- she did not like doing this job. One was abandoned by her father, never knew him, very insecure but you would never know it to see her dance...she was breathtaking... She was the big hit there. 

We also became friends with a man who was there every weekend -he was in a sexless marraige ...he was very open with us, he envied what we had, saying he would never be there had he had what "we had" ....he seemd so happy to meet us, he seemed to need some friends, he was also not a drinker.. he had no illusions about what a stripper wants, this is just a business transaction. But even in knowing that, becaus of the emptiness of his life...he still found himself near addicted to one & wasted so much $$ on her, it did hurt him...he knew better but...still he knew he was NOTHING to her. He bought my husband a birthday dinner... 

There was sadness in that place... towards the end, we just knew it was not a place for us.....we would never go back . It was not our scene, nor did it ever need to be. But again.. I don't reget the experience, from meeting these women, to making a friend with the man who shed so much light on the stripper club life... I felt I gained a perspective that I otherwise would never have had...

Should all these places he closed down? if so, it would only go under ground and not be regulated, like everything else.. is that the answer? I don't know.


----------



## savannah

WOW! A whole lot of posts! Great insights!

Personally speaking, I find that with the men I know (my H included) when they plan a bachelor part and go to these place, they totally TRY to act like it's no big deal.. but I can tell they are giddy as little boys sneaking a peak! 

Re-living their younger days (21-30) I suppose? Not to say women may not do the same, heard of women going much crazier over going to these clubs!

Goes to show, entertainment is entertainment ... even when they are in poor taste!


----------



## okeydokie

here is a pic of a strip club, apparently it gets a bit wild, and i have no idea what the guys are doing there


----------



## MominMayberry

I cannot understand how anybody could think a strip club isn't cheating or the same as a sports bar. Strip clubs are made to intice men in to wanting those women. Sports bars are to watch a game. Totally different.


----------



## okeydokie

so are those women in the picture i posted being forced to look at that dudes junk?


----------



## Mistys dad

MominMayberry said:


> I cannot understand how anybody could think a strip club isn't cheating or the same as a sports bar. Strip clubs are made to intice men in to wanting those women. Sports bars are to watch a game. Totally different.


Well, in the last few years, every eating establishment in the world turned into a multi TV, mega sports complex. It is tough to find anyplace now that doesn't have 25 TVs set to Sportscenter.

Prior to that, some of the high end strip clubs used (still do) to offer game day specials. Things like Prime Rib, Ribeyes, etc, including all the trimmings, all for free.

They also were some of the best places for large screen TVs and good sound systems. 

So you could go with a couple of buddies, eat, drink, watch the Superbowl, and be served by a hottie in a cut off referee uniform. 



In addition, while I like kids, I don't like kids in bars. Parents and companies crossed the line from "Bars are for adults" to TGIFridays or Red Robin, belly your kids up to the bar with grown ups. 

That will never be an issue at a strip club.

While I'm not big on going to them, I don't have a problem with them existing.


----------



## nice777guy

savannah said:


> Personally speaking, I find that with the men I know (my H included) when they plan a bachelor part and go to these place, they totally TRY to act like it's no big deal.. but I can tell they are giddy as little boys sneaking a peak!


Yes - they probably are excited and giddy. But that's the fantasy. That they'll find THE place this time - with the hottest, friendliest girls and the cheapest lap dances.

But the reality is that they'll leave after a few hours - disappointed - pockets empty - and probably not even a good memory or two to show for it.

The fantasy makes them giddy (think Demi Moore in Striptease!). But the reality just doesn't live up to it.


----------



## elph

MominMayberry said:


> I cannot understand how anybody could think a strip club isn't cheating or the same as a sports bar. Strip clubs are made to intice men in to wanting those women. Sports bars are to watch a game. Totally different.


maybe its cheating to you, but there are alot of women who would think differently. my wife included.


strip clubs are entertainment. strips clubs are made to make money by using sexuality as a way to generate profit. JUST LIKE HOOTERS.
if you think any guy really goes there for the wings, your nuts. they go for atmosphere.

in my experience, only the most desperate loser thinks he has a chance with a stripper. sure their maybe some that will offer sex acts for money. but those people would probably ***** themselves out regardless.

the few stripper friends i knew would never do that, and they enjoyed their job too. 

strip clubs and the dancers cant be generalized in to one lump group, just like any other profession. to assume that they are all this or that would be beyond ridiculous. there are as many reasons why they dance as there are dancers. 


what really gets me is when people automatically assume that stripper=sex or stripper=**** or bimbo. thats not the case at all. they are human, they just decide to use what theyve got to make money while they can, for a numerous amount of reasons. 


if you see a boob live and dont touch but just look, vs seeing it on cinemax, whats the difference? theres nothing wrong with seeing naked people. 


now engaging in sex acts is a whole nother thing, but thats really more on your husband than the stripper.


----------



## savannah

Yes I'm sure that stripping is generally just A JOB for the girls/guys working there... truth being is that this is their profession... "selling the fantasy".. so they do what they do to get the bucks...

often they are perceived in a very negative way, becasue of the negative conotation stripping is to people in marriages/relationships - often it is always perseved as a "bad thing". 

I'm sure not all strippers are typically all the same. Some I've heard are just average people with a not so average job. While others do live to the raunch of it's perception.

Whether they go beyond the fantasy or not on the job it depends on each person... but I suppose judging them as being one type alone is very much stereo typing them.


----------



## Mistys dad

Norfolk, Va.

Please tell me it wasn't Clancy's A Go Go. LOL

If it was, no worries. They show more skin in church on Sunday than they do at Clancy's. At least when I was stationed in Norfolk in the 80s.


----------



## ferndog

the most important thing its not the venue, its the values of the person entering (yes your husband). I have gone to some and I will probably go again. I don't care much for them but they are entertaining. I personally like seeying how some guy feels the need to feel wanted and needs to pay for it. My dad once told me "the day you pay for love is the day you forgot to love yourself" I agree. I personally havea $40 limit on those places and only 2 times a year. because I would rather spend my money on my wife. so basically if your husband respects you, the marriage, and himself, all that goes on there is a night with the guys. thats it nothing more. the important question is why don't you trust your husband? has he cheated before?have you cheated? do you have suspicions? if not then don't even worry about it. it's no big deal.


----------



## Entropy3000

okeydokie said:


> so are those women in the picture i posted being forced to look at that dudes junk?


It's emotional. Not physical.


----------



## Entropy3000

Mistys dad said:


> Norfolk, Va.
> 
> Please tell me it wasn't *Clancy's* A Go Go. LOL
> 
> If it was, no worries. They show more skin in church on Sunday than they do at Clancy's. At least when I was stationed in Norfolk in the 80s.


Are you serious!!! Clancy's was our favorite place. When I went they were topless with a g-string. 


Ah memories of pier 12.


----------



## Kurosity

I spent my 21st birthday in a strip club and I have to say that it was all show. The girls were pretty and one even poured hot wax on her self but the high light of the night was getting my birthday spankings from a stripper name winter with a whip...........


Yes I am a girl and I am not into girls. But man it was a fun night both my guy friends and gal pals had a great time too. I have not been to one ever after that. That was ten years ago too.

Sorry just thought I would jump in and share my strip club story.


----------



## ferndog

girl entering a strip club $10
girl getting whipped by a stripper $20
girl named KURIOSITY visiting a stripclub priceless


----------



## elph

Kathrn89 said:


> I have come to the same realization that it's just entertainment/a place for them to look at boobs and not get slapped.
> My husband went to a few back before we met and one of his reasons for going was because a few of his friends were under 21 and they couldn't get into bars so they would go to a local strip club. So he could have some drinks, look at boobs, and hang out with his buddies. I can only recall him going to three strip clubs while we have been together. Once overseas in Europe... I got to hear that story from several people, one of his friend ended up naked on stage and they had to leave. The other two; one a bachelor party, and the other was because all his buddies wanted to go. Those two times were in VA and if the place serves alcohol the dancers have to wear nude pasties on their nipples (at least I think that is the rule).
> 
> I'm really not bothered by strip clubs. The only thing I don't like is when strippers go to a private residence for a party. I'm always weary of that.




Let me tell you,

i ended up hosting a bacholor party for two of my best friends who were getting married withing months of each other. my place was used but my friends brother arranged the strippers.

i think we paid a set amount of money for 2 hours or so, not includidng tips during the night.

from what i remember, and this was a decade ago, we had 2 girls. they came with a driver and another guy. they did their thing. caterered their attention to the bachelors. and by attention i just mean danced mostly their way. gave me little lap dance for being he host. the guys who were there were cool. we ended up talking to the girls who were doing if for alittle afterwards. they were both real nice and friendly once the music was off. i think because it was about 10-15 guys there at the party and we werent a bunch of idiot drunks (we were happy drunks for the record) that it was very relaxed for them and entertaining for us.


pretty much the adult version of hiring a princess for a little girls party.




now a clown, whole nother story.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

ferndog said:


> I personally havea $40 limit on those places and only 2 times a year. because I would rather spend my money on my wife. so basically if your husband respects you, the marriage, and himself, all that goes on there is a night with the guys. thats it nothing more. the important question is why don't you trust your husband? has he cheated before?have you cheated? do you have suspicions? if not then don't even worry about it. it's no big deal.


Our personal limit was $20, and he would wait for the Buy One - Get one free dance... if they didn't offer it... he passed it up.... a couple times we walked out of there -without him getting a dance even....He told the guys at work I paid for it... But really, his $$ is my $$, and my $$ is his money.


----------



## ferndog

SimplyAmorous said:


> Our personal limit was $20, and he would wait for the Buy One - Get one free dance... if they didn't offer it... he passed it up.... a couple times we walked out of there -without him getting a dance even....He told the guys at work I paid for it... But really, his $$ is my $$, and my $$ is his money.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Stonewall said:


> My wife wants to take me to one sometime in the near future. Her idea not mine. I told her I thought it would be fun for me to see her get a lap dance. I'll post about it if we ever get around to it.


Be careful where you go, these places are not all created equal, the one we enjoyed had a good reputation....more honorable than the majority, so we heard through the grapevine. Even in the VIP room (more time, more $$)... a bouncer was inside that closed door to watch every interaction.... they enforced every rule. Air dancing was the firm rule, no touching... the most I seen when I witnessed a dance....which was in an open room, I could look around at other dances at the same time- was the girls long hair touching the guys face. 

.. I was very surprised when the Best dancer they had -was fired on the spot for "simulating sex" (touching herself?) ...in one of those private rooms, she violated the rules and she was OUT. I enjoyed watching her the most on stage... she was that breathtaking one I spoke of... .. but at the same time....I was impresssed the ownership upheld their rules. ...regardless of the customers that she personally brought in, that friend of ours was a high paying customer -because of her. 

After she was canned, he kept telling my husband we should try this other club where the rules were more lax. Honesty, my husband was not interested in venturing there, sounded too "shanky" to him. (His words) 

So not all clubs are created equal... I am sure many who were repulsed by the actions they experienced once upon a time likely had a very different experience than what me & mine did. 

The owner would always come over & shake my husband's hand, greet us, ask how we are....they gave out free parties, free pizza, fries, a drink , and they very much encouraged married couples coming through that door. But of course.. the aim was purely erotic / turn up the horniness entertainment... there is no way around this fact.


----------



## that_girl

Funny how people pay for these lap dances and are ok with it but if they were at a club and someone was all over their mates like that, they'd be calling it cheating.

And they pay for it.


----------



## nice777guy

that_girl said:


> Funny how people pay for these lap dances and are ok with it but if they were at a club and someone was all over their mates like that, they'd be calling it cheating.
> 
> And they pay for it.


But with a stripper it's purely a business transaction. If a regular woman in a club acted that way - would be completely different.

And some people do consider lap dances to be cheating. 

Just like everything else - it all comes down to what the two of you agree upon and are both comfortable with.

When my Ex agreed to go with me - I bought HER the lap dance. Although I think I enjoyed watching more than she enjoyed the dance. But still - I figured if I got a dance a seemed to enjoy it too much, it would just cause problems later.


----------



## elph

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> And were back at the business transaction. Again, so is prostitution.


It's about as much prostitution as waiting tables. 

Everybody uses their inherent talents to make money somehow. Some people use physical, some mental. Because a person uses their sexuality to make money DOES NOT make it prostitution. If it did most of the actors and actresses would be that. 

Pic you ever promised your husband sex for something, like taking out he garbage or a pretty necklace, then you are a prostitute. In fact I'm pretty sure all of us has done something for a little extra nookie in our relationships at one point or another. 
Heck, dating in and unto itself is a form of prostitution when you think about it. 
I mean we can say we want to get to know each other blah blah blah. But sometimes it's just about sex. Unless your some self righteous Puritan, then good for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> And were back at the business transaction. Again, so is prostitution.


Prostitution is illegal. Lap dances aren't. Prostitution involves straight-up sex - which is cheating unless you have an open marriage. More grey area with the lap dances - unless the couple has discussed it beforehand. To some it's clearly cheating - to others it's not.

I was mostly trying to compare a lap dance to a girl grinding on a man openly in a club and why a woman might view the two differently. The exotic dancer isn't really trying to seduce your H - but a girl at a club would be viewed as a major threat.


----------



## Entropy3000

nice777guy said:


> Prostitution is illegal. Lap dances aren't. Prostitution involves straight-up sex - which is cheating unless you have an open marriage. More grey area with the lap dances - unless the couple has discussed it beforehand. To some it's clearly cheating - to others it's not.
> 
> *I was mostly trying to compare a lap dance to a girl grinding on a man openly in a club and why a woman might view the two differently. The exotic dancer isn't really trying to seduce your H - but a girl at a club would be viewed as a major threat.*


I totally agree with the bolded. While lap dances are defined as cheating in my marriage ( YMMV ), I think that grinding in a club is a quantum level more serious.


----------



## Stonewall

SimplyAmorous said:


> Be careful where you go, these places are not all created equal, the one we enjoyed had a good reputation....more honorable than the majority, so we heard through the grapevine. Even in the VIP room (more time, more $$)... a bouncer was inside that closed door to watch every interaction.... they enforced every rule. Air dancing was the firm rule, no touching... the most I seen when I witnessed a dance....which was in an open room, I could look around at other dances at the same time- was the girls long hair touching the guys face.
> 
> .. I was very surprised when the Best dancer they had -was fired on the spot for "simulating sex" (touching herself?) ...in one of those private rooms, she violated the rules and she was OUT. I enjoyed watching her the most on stage... she was that breathtaking one I spoke of... .. but at the same time....I was impresssed the ownership upheld their rules. ...regardless of the customers that she personally brought in, that friend of ours was a high paying customer -because of her.
> 
> After she was canned, he kept telling my husband we should try this other club where the rules were more lax. Honesty, my husband was not interested in venturing there, sounded too "shanky" to him. (His words)
> 
> So not all clubs are created equal... I am sure many who were repulsed by the actions they experienced once upon a time likely had a very different experience than what me & mine did.
> 
> The owner would always come over & shake my husband's hand, greet us, ask how we are....they gave out free parties, free pizza, fries, a drink , and they very much encouraged married couples coming through that door. But of course.. the aim was purely erotic / turn up the horniness entertainment... there is no way around this fact.


Thanks SA we will. Both of us being in public safety kinda gives us the advantage as we see where the problems are well ahead of the general public. There are def some seedy ones but the Dollhouse and Crazyhorse are a little more upscale in out area. She used to be an extremely jealous woman but has changed so much in the last many years I feel like I woke up one morning married to a completely diff woman. Its very exciting watching her grow into a woman who understands the intricacies of testosterone without thinking it means i'm on the hunt. I've never been on the hunt since she came along but I am still a guy. That sounds a little convoluted when I go back and read it but I know you know what I mean.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Stonewall said:


> She used to be an extremely jealous woman but has changed so much in the last many years I feel like I woke up one morning married to a completely diff woman. Its very exciting watching her grow into a woman who understands the intricacies of testosterone without thinking it means i'm on the hunt. I've never been on the hunt since she came along but I am still a guy. That sounds a little convoluted when I go back and read it but I know you know what I mean.


I absolutely know what you mean... About understanding the *intricacies* of Testosterone. I had to look up that word .. it means "*complexity*" of Testosterone. That is one complex hormone alright ! Is there any more fasinating -yet misunderstood by women... I should say not. 

Can't imagine why your wife would have felt any jealousy.... from the sounds of your marital journey...you treated her like a Queen & she hurt you so much more....while you waited and loved her every step of the way... I don't get it Stonewall - where did that come from [email protected]#$%

The only thing I have ever gotten jealous over in our marraige - was wanting more kids...I was very envious of Moms with large families. (not anymore !!) 

His enjoying stuff like that, even back in our early years (the magazines, he had a few vhs's)...I just felt he was "dirty" and lacking Christian morals... Those teachings made me feel my husband was no good. It put a divide on understanding him .... in the bedroom & understanding the male psyche....which was a shame really....leading to our sexual issues & my inhibitions. 

I never questioned how he felt - for a day. So it was more a "belittling" I did to him -over these things --over jealousy.... in my case.

Live & learn, it has been eye opening for sure.


----------



## that_girl

Totally untrue about the motives of strippers.

You can't say that it's ALL business transactions. 

Why play with fire. Besides, who cares really about the stripper him/herself but more about your mate who probably doesn't view it as some boring business transaction.

This is all just laughable to me. "You can pay our money to get a lap dance and boobs in your face but hell if you can talk to other females because that has intent of cheating!" Or males, depending on your own gender.


----------



## nice777guy

that_girl said:


> Totally untrue about the motives of strippers.
> 
> You can't say that it's ALL business transactions.
> 
> Why play with fire. Besides, who cares really about the stripper him/herself but more about your mate who probably doesn't view it as some boring business transaction.
> 
> This is all just laughable to me. "You can pay our money to get a lap dance and boobs in your face but hell if you can talk to other females because that has intent of cheating!" Or males, depending on your own gender.


If your H is aware of how you feel and agrees to honor your wishes, then this should never be a problem for you guys.

To each his own. The keys are communication, understanding, and hopefully an agreement about what isn't acceptable.


----------



## nice777guy

Now - I must admit that I went to a club once while my Ex and I were separated, but supposedly working on the marriage. I never mentioned it to her, but I look back now and think that I should not have gone.

We had never really discussed it before - other than a couple of bachelor parties when we were dating 18 years ago.

I honestly did not realize so many women considered this "cheating" until reading some of the posts on this site.


----------



## endlessgrief

I can tell you what goes on in an all male totally naked strip club. The ones in Canada anyway. I walked out of there covered in glitter and I could glow in the dark, and every stripper would straddle us and then slowly move down our bodies without touching us. However, I could always feel their package on the dismount!! The strippers were very touchy, almost to the point of molestation. My knee was raped!

Then my friend buys me and her private lap dances in the darker part of the bar. She chose a large man with long black hair for me and she chose a pretty boy athletic type for herself. My stripper kept rubbing his bare azz on my arm, AND IT WAS PRICKLY, which meant Mr. Dark and Greasy forgot to shave his AZZ that day.

I look over at my friend, and she has her stripper cradled in her lap like a baby (he was a short guy) and they were french kissing like a porno movie. I couldn't stop laughing. My stripper kept trying to get my attention, but I just couldn't stop watching my friend and laughing.

I was mean though, the next day I work, I told everyone what she had done. She was known to be a snob, etc. After that, all the dudes thought she was cool!

Then we went upstairs to the female strip club (totally naked) and I saw this woman on her hands and knees on a small round table. She had her bare ass in the air like a cat in heat and there was this little old bald man in the chair behind her. His nose was inches from her butt and I made a comment like "do you think he's gonna find what he's looking for in there?" and "what if she farts?" and I got kicked out.


----------



## Stonewall

SimplyAmorous said:


> I absolutely know what you mean... About understanding the *intricacies* of Testosterone. I had to look up that word .. it means "*complexity*" of Testosterone. That is one complex hormone alright ! Is there any more fasinating -yet misunderstood by women... I should say not.
> 
> Can't imagine why your wife would have felt any jealousy.... from the sounds of your marital journey...you treated her like a Queen & she hurt you so much more....while you waited and loved her every step of the way... I don't get it Stonewall - where did that come from [email protected]#$%
> 
> The only thing I have ever gotten jealous over in our marraige - was wanting more kids...I was very envious of Moms with large families. (not anymore !!)
> 
> His enjoying stuff like that, even back in our early years (the magazines, he had a few vhs's)...I just felt he was "dirty" and lacking Christian morals... Those teachings made me feel my husband was no good. It put a divide on understanding him .... in the bedroom & understanding the male psyche....which was a shame really....leading to our sexual issues & my inhibitions.
> 
> I never questioned how he felt - for a day. So it was more a "belittling" I did to him -over these things --over jealousy.... in my case.
> 
> Live & learn, it has been eye opening for sure.


She really doesn't know where it came from either but my view is because she grew up so hard. She had very little. Bless her heart, she only had 1 new pair of shoes her whole life until we got married. I mean they were extremely poor. 

I think her whole mind set was like everyone is trying to take what little i have and I think that translated into me as well. Somehow I knew the day would come when it would change. I just didn't know when or how. But its all good now. She feels secure and I do everything I can to help her maintain that peace of mind. It is really great to no longer have to walk on egg shells and actually be myself. Its kinda like being let out of prison.


----------



## missy_me

My ex went to strip clubs and actually had sex with 3 strippers. Those VIP rooms are no joke.

I don't think I would mind if my H wanted to go to a strip club with his friends for some occasion like a bachelor party. I would have a problem if he wanted to go by himself just because he wanted to look at other naked women. Though, I did make him an entire photo book of my own boudoir/naughty pictures, so if we are apart he busts out the book. Lucky for me, he really doesn't have the interest in going. One time our friend was getting married and they wanted to go to the strip clubs the night before, I told him to go and have fun and they wanted me to go with them. He said he would only go if I went. Well I went and he felt SO uncomfortable the whole time, it was hilarious! He was more jealous than I was when they paid for me to get a lap dance!


----------



## Jeff/BC

savannah said:


> _
> I know the basics, but wondering if anyone can shed further light into the REALITY of it... He told me the water down version I'm sure, so I would like to hear from anyone who has the R rated version? Just out of curiosity? :scratchhead:_


For starters, I'd have asked this in the men's forum if it were me. I'm not sure if you only wanted female opinions. If so, please ignore 

My experience with strip clubs is my own. It can only reflect what I was seeking when I went in there and the kinds of places I went.

For me, I was using the strip club as a source of sexual stimulation in an unsatisfying marriage (not secretly but not with approval either). I didn't want to have an affair. I didn't want a divorce. I wanted to feel sexual. So I'd go. Be friendly. Tip the girls well (which means they are friendly back... faux-friendly of course). Enjoy the scenery. Then I'd go home. Usually I was shooting pool and watching the stage casually. Once in a while I'd sit at the stage and then the inevitable egging me on to put a dollar in the g-string thing would happen. I liked the girls and felt they deserved the tips. I had no issues tucking the dollar in the waistband without getting gropy. It was all a part of the script. I actually hated that part of sitting at the stage.

I'm looking for things that you might find non-innocent and I can really only think of two.

The first was that one of the girls, I think, actually did take a liking to me. Honestly, she might've been angling for an affair but that seems mighty pompous of me. I think it's more likely that I was just my usual friendly, outgoing self that women like and so she took her guards down a tiny bit with me. She'd come and lightly flirt as I was shooting pool. I'd lightly flirt back. It never went anywhere nor was it ever going to.

The second was that one time I requested a lap dance. The dancer was also looking for some extra money that night and she propositioned me for prostitution if I'd stay around till after the shift. I declined. Waited till she was done. Got my coat and left. I did not return to that strip club. That's EXACTLY why most of the clubs I know don't like the dancers doing that. If I had wanted to go to a brothel, I'd have been at a brothel. They lost a customer permanently due to her indiscretion.

That's all I got. The vast majority of the time it was (at least by my own morals and standards) entirely innocent visual stimulation. Even in a very unsatisfying marriage I was not particularly tempted to "stray" and these women have A LOT of defenses up.


----------



## tacoma

okeydokie said:


> so are those women in the picture i posted being forced to look at that dudes junk?


I worked in a club that had a weekly male revue.

There is no comparison between a male strip club and a traditional female strip club.

I`ve never seen any sex going on in with a female stripper in any club I`ve been to (Other than myself).

I have yet to see a male revue where a dancer didn`t get head.


----------



## tacoma

AllThePrettyHorses said:


> And we're back at the business transaction. Again, so is prostitution.


So is buying a Big Mac at Mickey D`s


----------



## chillymorn

I've been to three different clubs. Once when i was 16 the cook where I wash dishes took me to this nasty skanky place where the dancer shot ping pong ball at the costomers, yep just what your thinking shove them up and shoot them out another girl took this old mans glasses and started masterbating with them. all the dancers at this place were average to below average.

the next one was a bacholers party and it was more high class and the girls were much more pretty. everything very professional and clean but really dark.

the last one was a local place by work and the girls were fat with pimples on theirs a$$es.


they were all over 20 years ago.

just don't understand the whole idea of getting all fired up and then leaving with a big erection. paying for over priced drink and a cover charge and a drink minimum. to leave frustrated.

sounds stupid to me.

much more fun to have the wife dance for me then I get to sample after the show!!!!!!!


----------



## Entropy3000

tacoma said:


> I worked in a club that had a weekly male revue.
> 
> There is no comparison between a male strip club and a traditional female strip club.
> 
> I`ve never seen any sex going on in with a female stripper in any club I`ve been to (Other than myself).
> 
> I have yet to see a male revue where a dancer didn`t get head.


So was this happening up on the stage or was it about the guys going through the audience woman to woman? Was it part of the after party?

Did they do the whole whip cream schtick or the rubbing of the lotion on the guys? What tactics do they use?

What was a typical show like? Sorry I am curious. My comments have been what I have gleaned from a woman here or there but it is like a secret. Like telling what goes on breaks the women GNO code.

I think most huys whose wives or GFs go to these things have in mind something a tad different and are basing it on what they have seen at strip clubs and there sense that women may be more shy. I know they are not.

So what can a husband expect his wife will get into or be exposed to. I know that the strippers will push the boundaries but how far will they push it?

My wife claims to have never been, BUT she did tell me that her colleagues go all the time when the ladies are on trips and they keep trying to get her to go.


----------



## Entropy3000

My wife passed on a story from a good friend of hers this week.

Her husband and two other guys go once a year to Vegas to gamble. All are married. They share a suite. 

This year they brought a new guy along. The new guy brings a "stripper" to the room. Her husband and one of the guys leave and go to the lobby for the night while the other two stay in the room with the "stripper" and "party". 

The woman's husband gets a call from her husband from the lobby and he tells her this. He is puzzled as what to do. 

I would have told the other guy to go find another room but he can't bring her in here. I suppose what complicated things was that one of the guys was going to stay as well. I would have left. It is one thing to go to a strip club and look but a whole other deal to to do takeout. Needless to say this was not about stripping. I would not have been about watching these other guys bang a stripper. 

I think this is how it can go down when the ladies go to Vegas. They go see a male revue and then one of them decides what a great idea to have an after party in the room with these great hot guys or some other randem dudes.


----------



## tacoma

Entropy3000 said:


> So was this happening up on the stage or was it about the guys going through the audience woman to woman? Was it part of the after party?


A dancer would bring a chick onstage with a can of whipped cream and a towel/cape or some part of his costume which he would use to shield the girl from the eyes of the crowd.
She`d spray on the whipped cream and go at it.
Sometimes it was body oils but there was always some medium to justify the sex act as "just having fun".

Understand they`d work the room and rarely ever had a girl refuse this scene because they`d already targeted the "loose" ones

As far as after parties these guys had no trouble getting women (sometimes more than one) to leave with them after.
The dancers that weren`t gay that is, oddly enough the revue I used to watch was about 30% gay.
I don`t mean bi I mean purely homosexual.
This was all about the money to those guys.



> What was a typical show like? Sorry I am curious. My comments have been what I have gleaned from a woman here or there but it is like a secret. Like telling what goes on breaks the women GNO code.


It`s insane. I`d never allow my wife into a male revue no way no how.
There`s a reason men aren`t allowed.

It different from your typical female strip club in that there is often at least one dancer working (often more) in the crowd while another is on stage.
The women lose their minds.
I`ve seen respectable upscale women I knew personally lose their freaking minds after three ****tails and a naked guy rubbing his junk against them.
Screaming drunk rowdy women everywhere.
It was a great crowd for a single guy to be in.

The contrast of this compared to a mens club is night and day.
You`ve been in mens clubs so you know it`s actually usually quite subdued.
Not the case at all in a male revue.

Another difference is with a female stripper in a club she`s competing with every other stripper in the place.
It`s a very cut throat job.
In a male revue these guys are working as a team to choose the right girls for the stage, pointing out a particularly drunken woman for his partner to come down and mess with and so on.
They work like a well oiled machine where in a mens club the girls are often about a hair from killing each other over numerous things.

Men are better at stripping than women if the goal is to make money.

The major difference I noticed is that these guys really knew how to work a crowd of women where in a mens club most of the dancers seem to be wandering around with no clear goal.
These male dancers had this down and considered it a profession of choice.
They were good at it.



> I think most huys whose wives or GFs go to these things have in mind something a tad different and are basing it on what they have seen at strip clubs and there sense that women may be more shy. I know they are not.


Those guys are seriously mistaken.



> So what can a husband expect his wife will get into or be exposed to. I know that the strippers will push the boundaries but how far will they push it?


You know how a mens club kinda "wakes up" when there`s a birthday boy or bachelor party groom they can drag onstage and give the "full treatment"?
That`s how it is during the entirety of a male revue with almost every and any women in the place.
No paid for lap dances, everybody gets grinded sooner or later unless they avoid it or aren`t easily accessible.
The dancers are always pushing sexual boundaries as that`s what gets the crowd fired up.
They do not touch/grope the women but instead make it nearly impossible for a girl to not touch them by rubbing grinding literally putting it in her face.
Few of them decline to participate.



> My wife claims to have never been, BUT she did tell me that her colleagues go all the time when the ladies are on trips and they keep trying to get her to go.


If she seems interested tell her you won`t allow it.
It should be a boundary for every married man.

It just isn`t at all like a gentlemen's club.
There are no "ladies" at a male revue.


Disclaimer:
I have only seen one revue but I saw it every Wendesday night for 6 months and this was back in the late 80's


----------



## diwali123

Only 30% are gay? I would have guessed 70%. 
That just sounds really gross to me. I don't want some dirty male **** rubbing his STDs on me. I'd like to just see the whole scene as a fly on the wall but leave me alone. Why would you want to blow a guy you're paying? He should pay her. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

> If she seems interested tell her you won`t allow it.
> It should be a boundary for every married man.


I see this as public service announcement. I genuinely think she is not. She had her chances while on trips if she was curious for sure. I doubt she went but you never know for certain. No photos have shown up. LOL.

No wonder not many women talk about it. You never know what to believe.
Not anything to be proud of for a single girl but a married woman up on stage, behind a towel, giving HJs and BJs to a stripper is somehow disheartening. Just a bit of fun though. 

This was back in the 80s which were a little more conservative times.

I am thinking some women get pulled in who normally would not for bachelorette parties. No doubt some number of brides went on stage.
Maybe that is part of being Maid Of Honor. Not sure of the etiquette.
Sigh. Imagine that in the Wedding Album. Sorry I digress.

Thanks for your candor. It just seemd to fit in this thread. So much focus on the female clubs.


----------



## working_together

Early in my relationship with my ex, he used to go to strip clubs all the time. I didn`t care really, except he`d always be late picking me up for a date.

So I finally told him to take me, that I wanted to see what the big fuss was about, he`d also go on about the buffet they served. lol. So I went, brought my sister with us, and it was really boring, not too many guys there, and no shouting or whistling going on like I expected. The food was ok too.

For my bachelorette party, my friends took me to men`s strip club...omg, what a freak show. The women were crazy, it was packed with a bunch of horny women. The men were meh, and the drinks were expensive. I had a lap dance, but I wa so shy, I turned red. I was 22 lol. I wouldn`t go back, it really wasn`t worth it.


----------



## okeydokie

working_together said:


> For my bachelorette party, my friends took me to men`s strip club...omg, what a freak show. The women were crazy, it was packed with a bunch of horny women. The men were meh, and the drinks were expensive. I had a lap dance, but I wa so shy, I turned red. I was 22 lol. I wouldn`t go back, it really wasn`t worth it.


did you just break the afore-mentioned female code?

:rofl:


----------



## diwali123

Omg. Just went to a strip club for the first time. I had no idea. They lay on the stage and shove their crotches in the guy's faces, guys were rubbing them all over pretty much. There was a girl there who wasn't over 21 and had to wear a green shirt, ended up laying naked on stage while a stripper went down on her. Drinks were nine bucks for a call drink. They had a guy stage right there and one of the guys ended up wearing a bow tie and wonderoos. With a cowboy hat. 
The guys weren't getting any attention, even though half the people there were women. 
I just don't get it. Cross that off the bucket list, probably won't go back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

working_together said:


> Early in my relationship with my ex, he used to go to strip clubs all the time. I didn`t care really, except he`d always be late picking me up for a date.
> 
> So I finally told him to take me, that I wanted to see what the big fuss was about, he`d also go on about the buffet they served. lol. So I went, brought my sister with us, and it was really boring, not too many guys there, and no shouting or whistling going on like I expected. The food was ok too.
> 
> For my bachelorette party, my friends took me to men`s strip club...omg, what a freak show. The women were crazy, it was packed with a bunch of horny women. The men were meh, and the drinks were expensive. I had a lap dance, but I wa so shy, I turned red. I was 22 lol. I wouldn`t go back, it really wasn`t worth it.


So was it anything like what Tacoma said or something else altogther. I think the common theme is a group of women going crazy. That is a given.


----------



## Entropy3000

diwali123 said:


> Omg. Just went to a strip club for the first time. I had no idea. They lay on the stage and shove their crotches in the guy's faces, guys were rubbing them all over pretty much. There was a girl there who wasn't over 21 and had to wear a green shirt, ended up laying naked on stage while a stripper went down on her. Drinks were nine bucks for a call drink. They had a guy stage right there and one of the guys ended up wearing a bow tie and wonderoos. With a cowboy hat.
> The guys weren't getting any attention, even though half the people there were women.
> I just don't get it. Cross that off the bucket list, probably won't go back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Where the heck was this? No I don't want to go. Just wondering what country this is in.


----------



## diwali123

The country of Illinois. Strippers had their legs wrapped around guy's heads. It was just too much for me. 
Also the underage girl was with another girl who looked 21 maybe with a 60 year old dude. 
We stayed for an hour and left. Just not what I was expecting at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LauraF

diwali123 said:


> The country of Illinois. Strippers had their legs wrapped around guy's heads. It was just too much for me.
> Also the underage girl was with another girl who looked 21 maybe with a 60 year old dude.
> We stayed for an hour and left. Just not what I was expecting at all.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's pretty much what I thought went on in strip clubs. 
:rofl:


----------



## diwali123

My h went there about ten years ago. He said it wasn't like that last time. You know with the bad economy they have to work harder for their money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LauraF

diwali123 said:


> My h went there about ten years ago. He said it wasn't like that last time. You know with the bad economy they have to work harder for their money.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Could it be you might be pissed if he admitted that this is _exactly_ what ususally happens when he went alone?


----------



## diwali123

I feel dirty now. **** I could be some of their moms. I don't feel sorry for them and I'm not judging. I just don't get how you can let some strange gross guy all over you. Blech.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

diwali123 said:


> The country of Illinois. Strippers had their legs wrapped around guy's heads. It was just too much for me.
> Also the underage girl was with another girl who looked 21 maybe with a 60 year old dude.
> We stayed for an hour and left. Just not what I was expecting at all.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not anything I have seen in the US. FWIW, this is not a typical setup at all. Not a fan of strip clubs by any means. I find it kinda sad really. 

This sounds more like what Tacoma was talking about with the male strippers.


----------



## LaxUF




----------



## diwali123

LauraF said:


> Could it be you might be pissed if he admitted that this is _exactly_ what ususally happens when he went alone?


Oh god no. He wasn't with me then, he's only slept with two women and I have more experience so it kind of levels the playing field of debauchery somehow. I've heard similar things from people who used to visit the clubs in this area. I has no idea there was so much vag involved. We went to a fetish event a while back with burlesque and that was a lot more erotic. Not that I'm into women but the atmosphere was more sexy than just flat out nasty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LauraF

diwali123 said:


> Oh god no. He wasn't with me then, he's only slept with two women and I have more experience so it kind of levels the playing field of debauchery somehow. I've heard similar things from people who used to visit the clubs in this area. I has no idea there was so much vag involved. We went to a fetish event a while back with burlesque and that was a lot more erotic. Not that I'm into women but the atmosphere was more sexy than just flat out nasty.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, your story made me nauseous.
But now, you see, i will never be able to believe the "innocent fun" or "male bonding" stuff anymore when men go to strip clubs. not that i did before, anyways.
Its more of an opposite sex bonding than anything else


----------



## DanG

"Dancing At The Blue Iguana" (movie) will give you a non-rosey look at some of the dark realities:
http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0217355/plotsummary. All clubs are different - even within a limited area. Some dancers AND clients prefer clubs where there are strict rules and enforcement. The opposite is also available AND sometimes preferred by BOTH.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## working_together

Entropy3000 said:


> So was it anything like what Tacoma said or something else altogther. I think the common theme is a group of women going crazy. That is a given.


No, not really, of course I probably had my head down the whole time lol, I didn't see any b/j action at all, but maybe I should go back after all these years with "eyes wide open", I'd probably see so much more.

My ex used to frequent gay saunas, he's not gay, but they were cheaper than the others lol. He went for the facilities, or so he says . He told me some pretty wild stories of what went on. Apparently in the sauna, the guys would jingle their keys if they were interested in someone. My ex was a bit of a sex addict, and he liked a lot of kinky stuff (I usually declined lol), he'd go to fetish clubs etc.


----------



## working_together

diwali123 said:


> Omg. Just went to a strip club for the first time. I had no idea. They lay on the stage and shove their crotches in the guy's faces, guys were rubbing them all over pretty much. There was a girl there who wasn't over 21 and had to wear a green shirt, ended up laying naked on stage while a stripper went down on her. Drinks were nine bucks for a call drink. They had a guy stage right there and one of the guys ended up wearing a bow tie and wonderoos. With a cowboy hat.
> The guys weren't getting any attention, even though half the people there were women.
> I just don't get it. Cross that off the bucket list, probably won't go back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's just way too gross, over the top. Guys thought this was erotic??


----------



## diwali123

My husband didn't. Later we went to a bar and he was quite drunk going on about how teasing and not showing everything is more exciting. Oh and he definitely likes big breasts. He was disappointed that none of them had decent sized ones. Guess it made him appreciate what he has with me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

tacoma said:


> The major difference I noticed is that these guys really knew how to work a crowd of women where in a mens club most of the dancers seem to be wandering around with no clear goal.
> These male dancers had this down and considered it a profession of choice.
> They were good at it.


I've only been to one Chippendales show ....(though it was a false advertising -these were fakes -not the real chippendales- we realized afterwards)...It was a small bar, the show was not on time, just too many signs of it being a group trying to make the bucks. .... and what Tacoma said here was very very true..

The women in that audience was going C R A Z Y .... hooping hollering, throwing things on stage, there was some drinking, believe it or not, I was completely calm.... just watching all of this unfold around me..... seeing these women get so worked up was rather fasinating to me. All ages too, it was a wild bunch.

I went with 2 friends , one married, one single, I think my married friend was the craziest one of the 2 , she wanted up on that stage with them...and paid to get up there . 

I can't even remember everything they did- never taking their pants down or anything, though I recall them exposing their butts at the end of the show. Given the atmosphere, all the talk on the way home was... I wonder how many of them got laid after - by picking chicks in the audience.

Those guys were "working that crowd" all right...all these women touching them from their crotch ,chest, all of it ...they got real close to you -encouraging it.... standing there practically in the buff -with only tights to cover their privates.... These guys would be picking up the girls , stradding their legs around them pushing them up & down.... I was near shocked all of this was going on.. ..never seen anything like it in my life!! ...

..... I wanted to crawl under my seat when they were coming our direction, I had no desire to interact at all. My single gf was all giddy, she was touching him, found him so hot, she wanted me to touch him, I wouldn't...then she grabbed my hand & made me touch his sweaty chest (only seconds)... He could likely feel I wanted to run, I was probably one of the least interactive women there. 


And the way they were trying to get more $$ out of the audience - I just found it very tasteless. The show was just too "low class", that is how I felt. No way it was the real Chippendales, we were duped by false advertising. 

My husband asked me when I got home - what I thought, and I told him that didn't do anything for me, I mean it was entertaining watching them dance, true..and seeing how NUTS women can get ...WOW ! Also I never liked muscular men to begin with, I considered every one of them to be too muscular- for my tastes of hotness. He told me... he didn't think I would like it.. he knows me so very well. Ha ha 

It was entertaining to see my other friend up on stage, alot of laughing and I don't regret going... I look at it as "an experience".... I would probably go again --if it was a genuine Chippendales show, just to see the difference. 

I would choose going to a Female Strip Club with my husband any day in comparison to that. 

It was because I went to THIS... that I didn't want to deprive my husband going to the Strip club we started going too, I felt he needed his night out- cause I just had mine, fair is fair. 

That is when I realized how much TAMER men are ...damn ..what a difference ....and the atmosphere was just so much better, relaxed, not $$ hounding, I really enjoyed watching the girls do the poles & dancing too, almost like art to me.


----------



## diwali123

I think it depends on what state and county you're in in terms of touching and whether there is full nudity. I wouldn't mind going to a more sophisticated classy place where the dancers had bottoms and g strings and actually did pole dancing and sensual movements instead of laying on a table/stage and having guys sniff their labia. 
I wouldn't even mind h getting a lap dance if the place was more tame and he wasn't going to have vag in his face. I just wish the dancers were a little older. That's how I am with porn now too, it has to be mature or milf stuff, I can't get excited when there are 18 year olds involved. Maybe because I can't imagine myself being that woman because we're too different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

diwali123 said:


> I think it depends on what state and county you're in in terms of touching and whether there is full nudity. I wouldn't mind going to a more sophisticated classy place where the dancers had bottoms and g strings and actually did pole dancing and sensual movements instead of laying on a table/stage and having guys sniff their labia.
> I wouldn't even mind h getting a lap dance if the place was more tame and he wasn't going to have vag in his face. I just wish the dancers were a little older. That's how I am with porn now too, it has to be mature or milf stuff, I can't get excited when there are 18 year olds involved. Maybe because I can't imagine myself being that woman because we're too different.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The only time they had full nudity on stage at the place we went too -is if they had a porn star come in...these were waht they called "features"... she was allowed to take it all off on stage neaing the end of her show...this is the craziest I have seen the guys get -- but just with whistling, roaring type thing...not touching, as they are not allowed to do- or would be bounced out immediately. 

But none of the other dancers could -unless it was a lap dance in the back, also monitored by a bouncer. They had a variety of ages.... I think the oldest we were aware of was 38 - she even started to go out with one of our single guy friends, she was a substitute school teacher -by day..and she enjoyed dancing a few nights a week. 

I have no clue what type of atmosphere is in other clubs, but this one -I just didn't mind it, but after a time, the allure wore off, we didn't feel right going anymore, it was a wild phase that passed for us.


----------



## NatashaYurino

SimplyAmorous said:


> It was only AIR GRINDING...no touching allowed and if you did, you would be bounced out. I think only once did we see them taking a guy out. They stuck to their rules...which was good.


Air grinding??? I always thought strippers would actually grind on the guy's genitals and get then hard or something, even making them climax!!! 

Anyway I don't like strip clubs, one bf cheated on me at his bday party with a stripper, but it was a private party. That's why I would never trust any SO of mine on a private party with strippers like a bachelor party. But I know everyone is different. 

What gets me the most about strip clubs is the double-standart some men have. They can go but not their girls.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

NatashaYurino said:


> Air grinding??? I always thought strippers would actually grind on the guy's genitals and get then hard or something, even making them climax!!!


Some clubs have what is called "AIR GRINDING"... not that we would know much about other clubs....this was the one & only strip club we have EVER frequented, I would call it *higher class*...Bouncers were there to watch the man's every move, he was not allowed to touch the girls and she was not allowed to do anything like that either...or she would be fired on the spot... those boundaries is something we respected about the place....

Also they encouraged wives & GF's to come through the doors, in fact all of the women were FREE ....AND... for every dance a man got... a woman was allowed to go back with him & watch every blessid move that stripped did ....

.. I never wanted to see my husband get a lap dance (I allowed him that time alone)--he got 1 every time we went, he waited for the BOGO ... but I did go back to watch a guy friend get his...I was curious ...and true, the most touching that went on was ...if the girls hair dangled in his face



> Anyway I don't like strip clubs, one bf cheated on me at his bday party with a stripper, but it was a private party. That's why I would never trust any SO of mine on a private party with strippers like a bachelor party. But I know everyone is different.


 This makes alot of sense -you have an experience that really hurt you deeply, a betrayal even... How does one get over that- it paints everything associated with it as BLACK. 

I am sure that my past with my husband plays a HUGE part in why I am more OPEN to this than the average woman..... I have never been cheated on, been with my husband since I was 15, he has been the most faithful loving man a woman could ask for... even waited to have sex with me -till marraige, so in this way I feel highly treasured, I never questioned his devotion ever...been with him a total of 30 yrs now (married 22).



> What gets me the most about strip clubs is the double-standart some men have. They can go but not their girls.


 I would agree with you -if this is the attitude given.... I would also feel something was UP , that they wanted to get off for some naughty fun -possibly hiding something. 

My husband told me a few times, if I didn't go, he would not even want too....he wants me beside him. That doesn't mean if he was invited to a Bachelor party he would stay home but he has little interest going out with the guys -in near any setting, he has always been this way...which I have always loved anyway. I guess it applies here too. 

I don't recommend couples do this together at all...it solely depends on your level of commitment & transparency ... my only beef with this subject is ...

When others quickly judge other couples for their going & enjoyinig some erotic entertainment....we are not swingers, we are totally & forever monogomous, it has not hurt our marriage in the slightest...but has been a spicing... We all have different stories & experiences. We have no regrets. 

BUt true... we wouldn't step foot in a club that didn't enforce AIR GRINDING...for me, that would be going too far.


----------



## tjohnson

I have heard crazy stories about guys getting BJs and whatever in back rooms. Personally, I think these are in the sheer minority. The worst i have seen personally is a grinding a guy to the point where he climaxed in his pants (a friend of mine) when we were young(er).. Like others said the venue, who you are with and the $ you're willing to spend drives this. 

Personally, I like going to these types of places. Like most red blooded males I enjoy seeing women half naked or naked. We may be reluctant to too you but, lets face it…We may be embarrassed, not want to be seen at these places or may not want to go against the wishes of our significant other (if they object) but, keep this in mind. All of my friends blame the other if asked “whose idea is it”. Like it matters LOL. I wonder if the guys who say it was boring are concerned about their wives seeing their posts.. really. 

If you would have asked me before I got married I would say looking at the girls, tipping them and getting lap dances is all “guys fun”. Since I became married I have changed my tune. I no longer feel comfortable having a ½ naked women have physical contact with me let alone grind me let alone do more. Keep in mind that there can be a peer pressure involved too. I used to work for a company were we would go (and put on our expense accounts) these venues with clients. I should point out some places in the south tend to be more accepting of these things than here in the north. My friends have paid for dances and I either refuse or instruct the girl that I don’t wish to be touched. Not sure how to advise you but, this is what I know.


----------



## tm84

I went through a period in my mid-20's when I was in a dating "drought". Couldn't get a gf to save my life for around 4 years. Anyway, during that period, I went to strip clubs off and on just to see some nude or nearly nude women. I know that sounds bad, but getting off to porn wasn't doing anything for me and going to a place where you could at least see a little skin was good enough for me.

I usually went alone and enjoyed the people-watching as much as watching the strippers. You could figure out who the 'regulars' were, the bachelor party guys, the guys who seemed to be straight out of a bad B-movie with the fantasy and ego to think that he could talk one of the women into going home with him, etc...

Back on track...it's all about money and what goes on depends on the venues, as has been explained already. The places I went to were small places, nothing more than dive bars in one case. I did watch one transform from a small, friendly bar-like place into a chrome and mirrored "gentleman's club". The cost of entry went up, the music changed, but everything else stayed the same. 

There was nothing anywhere near sex going on in the places I went to. The lap dance area was kind of pathetic-looking in a way-a corral of small, open-fronted cubes where men would sit down and the strippers gave dances. An assembly line of not-quite-happy endings. If there were "private" rooms, I couldn't afford them and really had no interest in having sex with a stripper/prostitute. 

As a married man, I don't think about going near a strip club. There's nothing in it for me and the money that I would throw away would be better served for something more important. I don't think that having a women who is not my wife grind on me or touch me in a seductive manner is something that I should be doing, anyway. My wife isn't into them, either. However, every couple has it's own boundaries.


----------



## NatashaYurino

I would like if the guys here would share their opinions on their SOs going to strip clubs for women or bachelorette parties. Are you guys okay with that, or do you think she'd be crossing some lines there?


----------



## SimplyAmorous

NatashaYurino said:


> I would like if the guys here would share their opinions on their SOs going to strip clubs for women or bachelorette parties. Are you guys okay with that, or do you think she'd be crossing some lines there?


Obviously my husband didn't care at all..or wouldn't care.. when I went with some friends to see the Chippendales (though they were a fake imitation- had to be)... although I enjoyed the dancing... I wasn't that impressed, those guys were too muscular for me, I would get more turned on watching some guys in a rock band performing. 

I sat back and watched alot of CRAZY WILD women in that place....that WAS the bigger excitement ....seeing them screaming, near panting..... wanting those guys to pick them up - pumping them up & down as they walked through the audience... I was shocked ! I kept wondering how many would have been asked to come back stage afterwards.... let me say, many sure seemed willing!

My GF grabbed my hand and forced me to touch this one's chest... I was so embarrassd, I wanted to go crawl under a rock! I think I was the most layed back calm woman there. My other friend went up on stage with them, that was a hoot....she was having the time of her life... I taped it. 

I enjoyed how the men act at a strip club far more than what I witnessed at that show...women are nuts! 

My husband asked me when I got home...I told him I wasn't impressed.... and he wasn't surprised, he knows what I like... Lanky men with long hair & guitars is what does it for me.


----------



## nice777guy

NatashaYurino said:


> I would like if the guys here would share their opinions on their SOs going to strip clubs for women or bachelorette parties. Are you guys okay with that, or do you think she'd be crossing some lines there?


I can remember my Ex going to a couple of shows very early on in our marriage. The strippers may have got her worked up - but I got all the benefits!

Did not seem like cheating.


----------



## Lon

Strip clubs are illegal where I live, I feel so excluded from the conversation 

been to 2 clubs in my life, there sure wasn't any touching, just looking. That was long time ago before they even invented lapdances I think.


----------



## nice777guy

Lon said:


> Strip clubs are illegal where I live, I feel so excluded from the conversation
> 
> been to 2 clubs in my life, there sure wasn't any touching, just looking. That was long time ago before they even invented lapdances I think.


Siberia...???


----------



## YinPrincess

Awww! *hugs Lon* 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

YinPrincess said:


> Awww! *hugs Lon*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thanks, I feel a little better now...

Actually strippers aren't illegal here, nor clubs they just are not permitted to serve alcohol so business pretty much dried up as soon as the law went into effect.

City council is trying to set up a "red light district" by keeping all the massage parlours and escort agencies in an industrial area of town.

Bunch hypocritical prudes in my town...


----------



## YinPrincess

Geeezzz.... Where DO you live, Lon??? Doesn't sound like much fun... At least from the club perspective... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

no i mean "strip clubs". regular night clubs are allowed to serve booze, just not nudity.

When the law came in last remaining strip club bought two buildings on adjacent properties - one for the bar one for the strippers and joined them with a breezeway. But it was low class and no customers.


----------



## Dollystanford

well now I know where to take you when you come to London ha ha ha


----------



## Entropy3000

NatashaYurino said:


> I would like if the guys here would share their opinions on their SOs going to strip clubs for women or bachelorette parties. Are you guys okay with that, or do you think she'd be crossing some lines there?


Our rule is look but don't touch. Meaning lap dances would be cheating for me.

Male strippers are all about touching and interacting with the audience. While it varies from show to show, even the tame ones are much wilder than men looking at strippers.

If we are talking about touching then in my marriage that would be cheating by definition. That goes for the male stripper feeling the women up or him having simulated sex with them. Which happen in even the tamest of shows. If we are talking about the women rubbing, oil on the men's bodies and genitals that is out of bounds. More extreme ones involving HJs and BJs are way out of bounds.
The whip cream licking needless to say I find out of bounds.

The after party for the tame shows is where the real action is. You know when the strippers and patrons go back to the hotel for drinks.

So if it were truly a "show" that would be one thing. But for women it is being man handled and / or feeling on the strippers. Again varies in degree but how do you really know what the show will be? One could be expecting that Chippendale type of show and end up with something really over the top.

For sure the seriously raunchy ones are the private parties. The rules are pretty gone at that point. Private partys can still occur at an establishment. It just gets booked as a private show or party. Then the usual rules may not apply.

So while few men would even know to ask, perhaps they should ask what show it is and whether it is private or not. Yes private strippers can be tame but for some reason these days it is really about the raunchier the better. Many guys are thinking that the show is what they are used to and just laugh. They think it is a bunch of gay guys on stage just dancing in a g-string. So they have no problem with it. Few of them will even be told what went on. They have no idea. So lots of men would have no care about this. Some of them probably woudld if they had a clue what really goes on. Some folks are amazed at how out of control a group of women can get. Stupidly drunk women especially.

Women for some reason will get each other in a frenzy and do things under peer pressure they would never usually consider. They are also competitive. So they have to one up each other.
Also some shows will have a plant or two there that actually work with the strippers. So they will do something like an HJ or BJ to get the women worked up. Then you may have other women, with wedding rings shining doing all sorts of things that their mates will never know about but would be none too pleased.

So to answer your question, since there is no way of knowing what the event would really entail, I would be against it. Our boundaries are equitable so my wife and I have no issues with double standards.


----------



## Entropy3000

Dollystanford said:


> well now I know where to take you when you come to London ha ha ha


So are the serious male strip shows in Brighton?
Just curoous.


----------



## Tall Average Guy

NatashaYurino said:


> I would like if the guys here would share their opinions on their SOs going to strip clubs for women or bachelorette parties. Are you guys okay with that, or do you think she'd be crossing some lines there?


My boundaries are pretty similar to Entropy's - look but don't touch, stay in the public areas and no private parties (either at the club or later at a hotel). The same applies to me.

Interestingly, I went to a club about a month ago for a bachelor party. My wife and I confirmed our bounardies before hand, and I had not issue or troubles with them. Some of the girls were a bit aggressive, but nothing I could not deal with. It did generally remind me why I don't go to them.

One, however, was a bit of a problem in a different way. She tried to get me interested in a lap dance, which I declined, telling her I did not want one. She proceeded to sit on the arm of my chair and talk to me. I learned her name, where she was from, and some of her likes. We talked about me and my family, what we were doing in the area and our golfing plans. We talked about the other girls and the business of the strip club. She was a nice kid and I enjoyed our conversation. After about 20-30 minutes, she left because it was her turn on the stage.

As I thought about it later, it was in some ways much more "intimate" than a straight lap dance. My wife and I talked about, and she admitted it bothered her a bit. Not nearly as much as if I had gotten a lap dance, but still a bit. While I have no plans to go to another one, it is something I will keep in the back of my head.


----------



## Dollystanford

Entropy3000 said:


> So are the serious male strip shows in Brighton?
> Just curoous.


yeah but there's lots in London (Soho generally)
I went to one at Raymonds Revue bar once - won't forget that in a hurry


----------



## Lon

Entropy3000 said:


> So are the serious male strip shows in Brighton?
> Just curoous.


How's this for a boundary: If I go to London and get a personal tour of all the hot spots from Dolly, we are NOT going to see male strippers. lol!!


----------



## Dollystanford

there are so many jokes I could make at this point


----------



## Crazy8

I've been to a few strip clubs. I had a buddy of mine who loved strip clubs, and he loved strippers. He used to date them. 

For me, I viewed them as naked women you can't touch. How is that any fun? I never quite "got it". If I wanted to see naked women I can't touch, I've got the internet for that. And it's cheaper too. That's just my view of it. 

But I have heard of some seriously not good things happening in a strip club. They sound more like brothels. I've just never been to one of those. Sounds like a teaming mix of STD to me.


----------



## Lon

Dollystanford said:


> there are so many jokes I could make at this point




like? Oh wait this isn't the social spot haha. maybe your jokes have to go in the inappropriate joke thread.


----------



## NatashaYurino

Entropy3000 said:


> Our rule is look but don't touch. Meaning lap dances would be cheating for me.
> 
> *I feel the same way about lap dances. I have been cheated on in the past by a bf, but like I said it was at a private party. Anyway, maybe in the future I won't mind a SO going to a SC as long as there is no lap dances.*
> 
> For sure the seriously raunchy ones are the private parties. The rules are pretty gone at that point. Private partys can still occur at an establishment. It just gets booked as a private show or party. Then the usual rules may not apply.
> 
> *Tell me about it!!!*
> 
> They think it is a bunch of gay guys on stage just dancing in a g-string.
> 
> *I know right?! I hear/read this ALL the time. "Dont' worry male strippers are gay." Oh please. Yep, I don't doubt some are, but that's not something set in stone. I can only image how many strippers are straight and use their jobs to get girls, whether they are single or not.*
> 
> So to answer your question, since there is no way of knowing what the event would really entail, I would be against it. Our boundaries are equitable so my wife and I have no issues with double standards.


*See, this is what I hope to have one day with a SO, NO double standarts.*



Tall Average Guy said:


> My boundaries are pretty similar to Entropy's - look but don't touch, stay in the public areas and no private parties (either at the club or later at a hotel). The same applies to me.
> 
> *I hope I can find a guy like you and Entropy one day.*
> 
> Interestingly, I went to a club about a month ago for a bachelor party. My wife and I confirmed our bounardies before hand, and I had not issue or troubles with them. Some of the girls were a bit aggressive, but nothing I could not deal with. It did generally remind me why I don't go to them.
> 
> One, however, was a bit of a problem in a different way. She tried to get me interested in a lap dance, which I declined, telling her I did not want one. She proceeded to sit on the arm of my chair and talk to me. I learned her name, where she was from, and some of her likes. We talked about me and my family, what we were doing in the area and our golfing plans. We talked about the other girls and the business of the strip club. She was a nice kid and I enjoyed our conversation. After about 20-30 minutes, she left because it was her turn on the stage.
> 
> As I thought about it later, it was in some ways much more "intimate" than a straight lap dance. My wife and I talked about, and she admitted it bothered her a bit. Not nearly as much as if I had gotten a lap dance, but still a bit. While I have no plans to go to another one, it is something I will keep in the back of my head.


*At least you kept all the other "rules". I hope your wife does the same for you.*


----------



## Entropy3000

Lon said:


> How's this for a boundary: If I go to London and *get a personal tour of all the hot spots from Dolly,* we are NOT going to see male strippers. lol!!


:rofl: 

I don't know but I bet getting a tour of London with Dolly would be a smashing good time.


----------



## Lon

Entropy3000 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I don't know but I bet getting a tour of London with Dolly would be a smashing good time.


It is on my bucket list! ray:


----------



## nice777guy

Honestly - last time I was at a strip club - some woman, dancing, taking off her clothes on a stage - surrounded by a roomfull of men - who were playing with their phones!!!

True story...


----------



## Dollystanford

Entropy3000 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I don't know but I bet getting a tour of London with Dolly would be a smashing good time.


Dolly's London Hotspot Tour - only £20 a ticket but you get to go on all the best rides


----------



## SimplyAmorous

nice777guy said:


> Honestly - last time I was at a strip club - some woman, dancing, taking off her clothes on a stage - surrounded by a roomfull of men - who were playing with their phones!!!
> 
> True story...


Yep, I've noticed many do that...I assume they are just regulars and have lost the excitement factor, or they are too cheap to tip her ...going there is more of a habit than a "special" treat. My husbands interest was much higher the 1st 2 times cause it was something new & very exciting to him... I even thought so. I was blown away by the special lighting....the music played...the dance moves, I will always remember the 1st girl who danced, she was one of my favorites till the end...it all seemed so Electric - even to me.


----------



## Entropy3000

To me ... real women are sexy. Strippers ... not so much.


----------



## Dollystanford

hey Ent, strippers are people too!


----------



## Entropy3000

Dollystanford said:


> hey Ent, strippers are people too!


:rofl:

Not when they are working. Anyway I need more.

I don't go to strip clubs by choice. I avoid them. However, if I am on a business trip and the group goes into a gentlemen's I will go in and have some drinks. This is something my wife and I have talked about. I can absolutely enjoy the sight of undressed women. I just won't let it go beyond that. This can be awkward.

Before I was married I frequented the clubs. Also as part of my shore patrol duties I was assigned to the hooker bars. Yeah I know they are not the same thing but one can still end up neing turned off by the whole scene.

So wenching was ok for me when I was single. Now, not so much.

That said, I was not one to frequent hookers. There just was no challenge to it. LOL.


----------



## Dollystanford

like a bit of a tussle huh? ha ha


----------



## Entropy3000

Dollystanford said:


> like a bit of a tussle huh? ha ha


LOL. I think it is much more than that. It has no value to me if it is available to all comers for a price. It has to be something based on mutual attraction. Dare I say even an emotional connection. Not just a business transaction.

Ok so now I am sounding like a chick. :rofl:

Then again some ladies ( chicks ) are way worse than the guys in strip clubs.


----------



## Dollystanford

tell me about it, I've seen a male stripper practically scratched to pieces by a drunken hen group (not mine I might add)

poor b*stard, they were all absolutely plastered and screeching and awful - those hideous long nails can do some real damage!!


----------



## Entropy3000

Dollystanford said:


> tell me about it, I've seen a male stripper practically scratched to pieces by a drunken hen group (not mine I might add)
> 
> poor b*stard, they were all absolutely plastered and screeching and awful - those hideous long nails can do some real damage!!


Ouch.


----------



## Dollystanford

that's what HE said, etc. etc.


----------



## Lon

Dollystanford said:


> tell me about it, I've seen a male stripper practically scratched to pieces by a drunken hen group (not mine I might add)
> 
> poor b*stard, they were all absolutely plastered and screeching and awful - those hideous long nails can do some real damage!!


oh yeah I remember those days, took me weeks to recover, and was hard to earn the big bucks with all the unsightly scarring.


----------



## Entropy3000

Lon said:


> oh yeah I remember those days, took me weeks to recover, and was hard to earn the big bucks with all the unsightly scarring.


That was a wet dream you had. It did not actually happen.


----------



## mina

seems to me that's something you can't control so why try? send him off with something to remember - something so he's thinking "I could never get from her the awesomeness of what the wife gives me at home". take the warmed up man and enjoy. what's the big deal? there is always someone prettier, finer, better bodied than you who's willing to spread it and jiggle it for a $20 bill. so what? 

I send mine out with specifics for what kind of lady for lap dance (it is a service he's buying with "our" money!): skin color, approx size, hair color, etc. then I ask for a detailed recounting. gets us both nice and horny and ready for great sex. 

spend all your life worrying about it or be confident and don't worry about it for a second. I like option #2. 

he won't let me go with him, he doesn't like how the token woman attendee becomes "part of the show" (he doesn't like to share) but I have gone myself with old boyfriends and had a blast. they are professionals. it's really fun if you just let go a little.


----------



## Goldmember357

Unhappy2011 said:


> Well there are strippers who strip on a stage while dancing to music.
> 
> Some of them look good, some of them should put their clothes back on. Some of them are sexy, some of them look ridiculous.
> 
> 
> The customers can then tip the girls on stage, or they can just sit and watch. Or look at their phone.
> 
> 
> And the girls go around asking the guys if they want some company, which is their opening to sit down, schmooze the guy and try to get the guy to pay for a table dance. Which is what the strippers want. They will be all smiles and pleasantries til he has no more money.
> 
> And some strip clubs have VIP rooms where they try to gouge the guy for more money. And sometimes prostitution happens in them. Which seems really gross to me.
> 
> It's an all around seedy, shady business.
> 
> Despite any myth that strippers are poor innocent women who are victims of a male sex industry, strippers are hustlers some are even hookers.
> 
> Some are smart, opportunistic women making as much money as they can, and it's all business for them.
> 
> Some are low class or drug addicts.
> 
> Some are stripping to support their kid, because they got knocked up by some loser who can't support them. He probably drove her to work, with the baby in the car seat.
> 
> Some are poor, damaged girls who were probably molested alot when they were young and they don't know any better.
> 
> 
> The guys who go in there. Some just go on random occasions for fun, like women go to male strip clubs.
> 
> Some go and hate it.
> 
> Some go looking for sex.
> 
> Some go because they are addicted to it.



Good answer its very non judgmental 


You go to strip clubs to see naked girls and to have naked girls dance on you and to get drunk and a lot of guys go there for sex and are addicted.

End story

Most of all the girls have less than stellar childhoods and bad lives but not all are trapped or treated in the way they are in the porn industry. A lot of strippers are hustlers many are drug addicts.


End story


----------



## betrayed32

one of my close friends is a stripper and she works at kindof a sleazy place. it's topless only, but she says guys grab her boobs all the time. one time while she was dancing with her crotch by the guys face, he started licking her over her underwear. she says that other strippers let guys put their fingers in them among doing other things to the guys like grabbing them,etc. also she says that some of the girls will tell the guys they will have sex with them outside of the club for more money. i don't think most strip clubs are like this, but if you go the the sleazy ones, this is the kind of thing that goes on.


----------



## nice777guy

betrayed32 said:


> one of my close friends is a stripper and she works at kindof a sleazy place. it's topless only, but she says guys grab her boobs all the time. one time while she was dancing with her crotch by the guys face, he started licking her over her underwear. she says that other strippers let guys put their fingers in them among doing other things to the guys like grabbing them,etc. also she says that some of the girls will tell the guys they will have sex with them outside of the club for more money. i don't think most strip clubs are like this, but if you go the the sleazy ones, this is the kind of thing that goes on.


Much of that sounds very unsanitary.


----------



## Effygerms

Stripping is how I paid my college loan. I did it for about 3 years before I settled down for a more domestic life style. I never did anything but do dances but lots of the girls would do more. If your husband is just going to clubs for bachelor party's or other random special occasion, I would not worry. When guys came in to celebrate events they would just throw ones around and be silly, maybe get one lap dance. 

When the men came in every week they were usually hooking up with the same girl in the champagne room. So as long as its not all the time and you don't see charges for 200 to 300 or more then your hubbys just having a little bit of immature male fun. 

Hope a first hand view helps ease your mind.


----------



## mina

I love the professionals. you girls, taking money from the guys all day long.


----------



## fallingagain

Ok I will answer as a former dancer. I danced for 3 mths when I was 20yrs old. I worked in a small town club in MO. This was in the mid 90's. So keep this in mind bc I dont know how the clubs nowadays work or if much has changed. Basically the girls who made the most money had clients in the VIP room for private dances and champagne. I was dancing for entirely different reasons than just money. I had an attention problem and so therefore I wasnt focused on luring clients into VIP, rather I enjoyed dancing on the stage and doing a few table dances on the floor for clients. It was 2 dances on stage. first one included the actual striptease where everything came off down to g string and pasties( the things that cover your nipples- it was illegal to get completely topless there( MO law maybe idk) since the place served alcohol.. Second song was to dance around on stage in pasties and g string. Men would come to the stage and pay tips.And the table dances would be for tips also. I have no idea what went on in the VIP room, tho I used to hear its where you could make most of the money. I kept it honest and just worked the tables and stage. I really have an idea what was going on in the VIP room but I was always too shy- I was only 20 at the time. Sorry I couldnt help you more. Now Im 36 and I dont make it a habit to go to strip clubs. I went with a few friends and my then husband at the time in my mid 20s, but now with my current DH I prefer not to go to those places anymore. Neither of us are at that stage in our life and honestly its not my scene


----------



## wimps30

Girls who only look pretty in low light rob you blind to sit on your lap and pretend they care..


----------



## sunnystar

mina said:


> seems to me that's something you can't control so why try? send him off with something to remember - something so he's thinking "I could never get from her the awesomeness of what the wife gives me at home". take the warmed up man and enjoy. what's the big deal? there is always someone prettier, finer, better bodied than you who's willing to spread it and jiggle it for a $20 bill. so what?
> 
> I send mine out with specifics for what kind of lady for lap dance (it is a service he's buying with "our" money!): skin color, approx size, hair color, etc. then I ask for a detailed recounting. gets us both nice and horny and ready for great sex.
> 
> spend all your life worrying about it or be confident and don't worry about it for a second. I like option #2.
> 
> he won't let me go with him, he doesn't like how the token woman attendee becomes "part of the show" (he doesn't like to share) but I have gone myself with old boyfriends and had a blast. they are professionals. it's really fun if you just let go a little.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaritimeGuy

I believe the whole premise is to give men the perception they might be able to get lucky in order to get more money out of them. I think VIP rooms are there to lend credence to the suggestion that there may be a way to get more out of the dancers..if only you're willing to pay more. 

Personally, the thought of ogling a woman who's only interest in me is how much cash I have in my wallet is demeaning. I'd like to think I have more to offer a woman than a bit of cash. The couple times I've been to one I don't even know where to look. I know I don't want to be that loser on the edge of the stage with his eyes popping out and his tongue on the floor. 

Staring at female body parts when you know you're not going to have any possibility of interaction with them is like looking over the buffet when you have absolutely no intention of eating...a complete waste of time and money.


----------



## Caribbean Man

MaritimeGuy said:


> I believe the whole premise is to give men the perception they might be able to get lucky in order to get more money out of them. I think VIP rooms are there to lend credence to the suggestion that there may be a way to get more out of the dancers..if only you're willing to pay more.
> 
> *Personally, the thought of ogling a woman who's only interest in me is how much cash I have in my wallet is demeaning.* I'd like to think I have more to offer a woman than a bit of cash. The couple times I've been to one I don't even know where to look. I know I don't want to be that loser on the edge of the stage with his eyes popping out and his tongue on the floor.
> 
> Staring at female body parts when you know you're not going to have any possibility of interaction with them is like looking over the buffet when you have absolutely no intention of eating...a complete waste of time and money.


:iagree:

My goodness,
My exact sentiments!

I remember when I was single, at one time I used to go to these clubs and brothels.
After going a couple times , and choosing the same girl [ she was hot!],
I was able to " hook up " with her and have sex FOR FREE.
From thence I vowed never to pay for sex again.

You don't pay for something you can get for free.


----------



## diwali123

I went to a club for the first time with my h thinking it might be kind of exciting. It was disgusting. The strippers didn't even dance, they stood on a table and took all their clothes off, ended up laying on the table with men sticking their faces in their crotches with their legs wrapped around their heads. It was truly nasty to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amiblind

I don't know how old you are but Chris Rock released a song way back in 1999 concerning this. Here is the part that concerns you:


{Ladies and gentlemen of the GED class of 1999
I have one piece of advice for you
No matter what a stripper tells you
There's no sex in the champagne room
None}

{Oh there's champagne in the champagne room
But you don't want champagne, you want sex
And there's no sex
In the champagne room}


Look it up. 

Everyone I know "knows somebody" or "has heard from a stripper" about sex at a strip club. I have yet, in all my years met someone who has actually experienced this. 

Oh, I've been to strip clubs. I've been to nasty ones, on amateur night, with bikers with teardrop tattoos where lap dances cost $1 (I'm an Army vet, after all) I've also seen men bodily tossed out of these establishments for getting too touchy with the "talent". 

I've seen men meet strippers, get their number, and start dating them. They got sex from strippers.....outside the club. So basically it's like any other club. 

I'm going to submit a show idea to The Discovery Channel and The History Channel concerning this concept; "Finding Sex at a Strip Club". There's going to be a team of parapsychologists that go from club to club with thermal cameras, parabolic microphones, and other varied tools. It'll run for 4 seasons and get cancelled in leiu of a documentary on WWII after never having found this elusive creature.

(I don't go to strip clubs anymore, FYI.)

I still feel it's disrespectful of a SO to go to these places. I never would while in a relationship unless she wanted to. I belong to her and if she didn't feel comfortable, that's enough for me.


----------



## Clever

I have been to several strip clubs over the years. A lot of what happens will depend on where you go and what the political climate is. For example, if there is an election coming up in Alabama, you might not get as much "action" as if you hit Las Vegas during convention season.

All of the comments here are right. Sometimes, you'll see depressed drunks watching tired old women who have seen better days. Other times, there are basically prostitutes using it to pick up clients.

Nobody is forced to do anything at at strip club. If he's going with his friends, it might very well be male bonding. Males don't have that option at very many places these days. Too many people "rules" to make sure people aren't offended. Strip clubs are one of the last places where a guy can act like a total idiot and not get called out.

Is your husband a cheapskate? That's definitely a litmus test, because nobody there is doing anything to worry about without paying money.


----------



## BrockLanders

My friend had a bachelor party at Foxwoods (a casino in CT about 1.5 hours east of NYC. There were strippers in a hotel room and they offered extras that could be delivered in an empty hotel room adjacent to the one we were in. No one took them up on their offer. Instead we ended up chatting with the strippers, exchanging pics of kids etc.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Mercantile exchange of money for services. Desperation, perspiration, disappointment and the death of hope.


----------



## mina

"Instead we ended up chatting with the strippers, exchanging pics of kids etc."

you gotta remember: it's just another day at work for them. it's not personal. it's business. and they are people too. people at work share pictures and drink coffee together. as well as do the work they are being paid for.


----------

